# Roster Walk Out Discussion Thread *All Discussion Goes Here*



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

They're trying to portray the WWE as being chaotic or unsafe. That seems to be the heels' main argument. Here's the problem: They really don't have anything to show for it.

I just watched that segment on Raw with them complaining in the ring and their complaints are very generic and vague and the whole segment just felt forced. They didn't really give any real reason for it. I mean, how would you exactly react to that if you didn't already know they were heels? You know their complaints are bogus, and that's the point, but they just...really don't have a solid reason to complain in the first place. The most they can complain about is being put into matches and suffering occasional beatdowns. How many times has this happened in the history of the WWE and never been an issue, especially with these same wrestlers? All of a sudden it's now Triple H's fault?

I just don't buy it. If you're gonna have heels make ridiculous complaints, at least give them something solid to complain about in the first place. This is just stupid. You can't pretend there's chaos without building it up. They are rushing through this angle.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

theyre trying to push some type of anarchy era

the chaos is like a crappy version of Attitude Era's chaos

don't you see how theyre doing promos with like 50 people in the ring, 12man tag matches, police, backstage attacks/segments are more common, etc.. thats all like the attitude era.. they just are not pulling it off as good as they did in 1999


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

LOL

looking back to GM Eric Bischoff era, all the babyfaces always get bullied or had to wrestle Kane


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

Was hoping one of the guys in the ring had to balls to mention a "union".


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

Especially with Truth and fucking Miz of all people as the "enemy."


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

Try hard nWo angle. Joke company is a joke.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

In my opinion this is what they SHOULD have done with CM Punk after... MITB was it? 3 people were injured that night, there were run ins everywhere, and Vince was having trouble gaining control of the show. It would have been a perfect time for this angle only for Punk to get fired for speaking out, leading to a rebellion. Right now... the timing just isn't as perfect. That said I'm still looking forward to this angle.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

Well Ziggles' gripe for this unsafe working enviroment was when he had his jaw 'broken' by Jackman. Cody's claim was when he had his ass handed to him by Orton, busting him open and requiring nine stitches to close his cut. Christian's gripe was Sheamus' 'interference' and costing him the Title in the lumberjack match but he already actually started this lawsuit/Unsafe Working Environment issue thing as early as last Summer when Triple H forced him to defend the World Title against Randy Orton in a No Holds Barred Match.

And then there are guys like Henry, and Awesome Truth running rampant and destroying shit.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

For those who thought that Triple H would be putting over younger stars, or that Triple H wouldn't hog the spotlight, or make the whole show about him, there's your proof.

After beating Punk, and killing his momentum.

And firing Miz/Truth, and beating the crap out of them

And winning an argument with THE WHOLE ROSTER

not to mention getting everyone EXCEPT HIM boo'ed

You can form your own conclusions, from the one answer you've been given.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

Trips greatest accomplishment yet: Burying the entire roster, staff and crew in a matter of 10 minutes


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Rko Mark said:


> Go cry to your mommy.


I will.

Now, do you want to have an actual talk about this? How do you feel? If I am wrong, please give me a few points, and I'll concede if you make sense.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

Yep, this angle is bullshit. Everyone walked out because...WHY?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

Want me to call a Whambulance?

"Wahhh HHH buried people"

Who did he bury? I'd really like to know.

The roster walked off.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Green Light said:


> Trips greatest accomplishment yet: Burying the entire roster, staff and crew in a matter of 10 minutes


It really is amazing. He might be the greatest undercover heel of all-time. I've suddenly grown an appreciation for his work. Very few people have the skill and the don't-give-a-fuck to do what he does. And I'm not even being sarcastic.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

WWE would literally turn the entire roster heel before HHH. It's HHH's dream come true :lmao


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

What a rare sight this is a Triple H hate thread! It is a good angle they have got working so stop crying about it.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> What a rare sight this is a Triple H hate thread! It is a good angle they have got working so stop crying about it.


Yeah but he pretty much got them to boo for the whole roster.

I mean...come on. That's...a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

Give it time for the story to develop. But I was rather shocked all of the roster think it is unsafe to just beat the crap out of each other.


----------



## kingj (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

I loved how Barrett was yelling "unsafe working environment" with Henry standing next to him nodding. Uh, Mark Henry, you ARE the unsafe working environment.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Neutronic said:


> Want me to call a Whambulance?
> 
> "Wahhh HHH buried people"
> 
> ...


He was billed as " The Ultimate Underdog" . This wasn't like the roster walking off from some horrible evil heel, this was a walk off from a man who is literally going against the world at this moment.

And if you want to ask who he buried, I have to ask you "In what time period?". Even before this COO business, he buried Ted Dibiase for absolutely no reason. If you mean as soon as he became COO, he technically buried Punk. Despite Punk still being a main eventer, the potential he had, which was lost due to Triple H, was tremendous. If me finding it ever so clear that Triple H's whole focus has been on himself, then yes, I fully admit to being a crybaby.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

The angle is just missing a little umph to solidify it. They retired the Miligutty character recently didn't they? What if instead of just forgetting about him they did an angle where they instead killed him off?


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



NinjaCPU09 said:


> Yeah but he pretty much got them to boo for the whole roster.
> 
> I mean...come on. That's...a bit ridiculous.


If you noticed the top 4 faces were not out there, probably because of that reason. Cena, Orton, Punk & Sheamus stayed in back so it was only heels and jobbers out there to be booed.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

So even the faces think its unsafe to work for WWE? As a matter of fact they never once let a face superstar hold the mic to explain. Only the heels took the mic, why is that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

I fail to see what Triple H did that constituted a burial. The entire roster walked down to the ring, said he was doing a horrible job as COO, and walked out. The end.

Where is the burial?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Give it time for the story to develop. But I was rather shocked all of the roster think it is unsafe to just beat the crap out of each other.


They're "sports entertainers", not wrestlers lol.

Such a ridiculous storyline.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Green Light said:


> Trips greatest accomplishment yet: Burying the entire roster, staff and crew in a matter of 10 minutes


right? its so funny he has tooken shit for burying people his whole career and now he does this? he really has out done himself here


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

To be honest, the ending of Raw was one of the most unintentionally funny things I have ever watched.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

HHH does all my family's funerals. He's a great burier. I recommend him, highly.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

You know why Raw isn't successful right now?

3 reasons:

1. Monday Night FOOTBALL
2. No Rocky (once The Rock comes, so do the ratings)
3. CM Punk not being the center of the storyline. He took a backseat.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*



Chicago Warrior said:


> So even the faces think its unsafe to work for WWE? As a matter of fact they never once let a face superstar hold the mic to explain. Only the heels took the mic, why is that?


The jobber faces walked out because they feel it's unsafe to job on a regular basis *cough* Morrison *cough*.

Sheamus, Orton, Cena, and Punk weren't out there... it's obvious the bookers wanted the heels to be vocal.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

lol, the only person that's getting over in this angle so far is HHH. Punks momentum was crushed, the roster looks like a bunch of pussies, and the whole thing makes no sense anyhow. If this doesn't elevate Truth to the main event, and Miz back to the main event, it will be an epic fail.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

What is really funny is that Triple H got the entire crowd to boo the roster, but Punk during one of their "main event" debates pretty much got the crowd to boo Trips by making half ass points and demanding ice cream.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

To those who enjoyed this, first off, more power to you. This comes down to opinion, and I can safely say that I did not like this RAW. If you liked it, I'll say it again, more power to you.

As for 'burial', I think I will stop using that word, as John Morrison got it worse than anybody. My main gripe is that Triple H has been slowly building this whole storyline around himself. It started off with Vince making Punk look like a god, and of course, the awesome MITB pay per view. Then Triple H slowly interjected himself into the storyline, owned Kevin Nash (at many different occasions), and proceeded to one-up every person besides himself. Then, he pinned Punk. Then, he made the motives of basically every heel look pathetic in comparison. There isn't a heel (besides Henry) who looks credible (but obviously this can't tcompletely be blamed on him). And worst of all, he pinned CM Punk in a throwaway match, and Punk's momentum has been shot. Those are the facts. This RAW literally had 95% of the roster having a face off with the dude


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

Because I believe next week on Raw they will be the four to defend Triple H and form a team for Survivor Series... This is when The Rock comes in and also defends HHH... If anyone knows how HHH is, it's The Rock. Also Rocky has stated several times that he respects HHH and that he was one of his boys from the attitude era (hello Youtube)

This will be a big build but I could see the following happen...

Rock, Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Orton (team HHH) vs. R-Truth, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, Christian (team conspiracy)... Stephanie McMahon comes in and causes team HHH to lose the match. Then there will be a divorce storyline with HHH and Stephanie... Typical WWE creative cluster****.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

Bigtime heel Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne walking out. This is hilariously sad. How dumb is a crowd to be behind HHH despite what the roster was saying? Is it really that easy? Is group think really so easy to control?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

It's possible...but Iunno.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

Maybe. WWE might just not have wanted those 4 to get booed though.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

Its probably fair to assume that the faces had the same opinion as Lawler though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

I think Mason Ryan didn't show either. They will probably add Wade Barret to the mix.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

I'm willing to bet they got got.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

It wasn't the whole roster. I didn't see Cena, Punk, or Orton there.
Are the WWE trying to protect these guys from getting boo'ed like others?
I can't see them getting boo'ed either way though..

EDIT: I forgot Sheamus.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe. WWE might just not have wanted those 4 to get booed though.


It's because they wouldn't get booed, which would have ruined the ending of the show (although it was abysmal, as is this storyline).


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*



Flare of Ra said:


> Its probably fair to assume that the faces had the same opinion as Lawler though.


What was his reason? I forgot lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Fatcat said:


> What is really funny is that Triple H got the entire crowd to boo the roster, *but Punk during one of their "main event" debates pretty much got the crowd to boo Trips by making half ass points and demanding ice cream*.


The power of real talent.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

They cant build survivor series yet when they still have vengeance


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

It's very possible. I didn't include Del Rio in team conspiracy because he got his ass handed to him at Hell In A Cell I don't think he would want to team up with those guys...

Instead I see him in a championship match against HHH (Why not? HHH has no problem burying the current roster. Maybe he can catch up to John Cena's title reigns.)


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

they are too scared too face triple h


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



vybzkartel8 said:


> They cant build survivor series yet when they still have vengeance


Has WWE ever shown any care for a non-big 4 PPV?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

Um, Survivor Series is right before Thanksgiving. We got Vengeance to get through first.

Top babyfaces won't give a vote of no confidence so when you think about it made sense for them not to show up.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



Chicago Warrior said:


> I think Mason Ryan didn't show either. They will probably add Wade Barret to the mix.


I thought I saw him, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



arcslnga said:


> Because I believe next week on Raw they will be the four to defend Triple H and form a team for Survivor Series... This is when The Rock comes in and also defends HHH... If anyone knows how HHH is, it's The Rock. Also Rocky has stated several times that he respects HHH and that he was one of his boys from the attitude era (hello Youtube)
> 
> This will be a big build but I could see the following happen...
> 
> Rock, Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Orton (team HHH) vs. R-Truth, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, Christian (team conspiracy)... Stephanie McMahon comes in and causes team HHH to lose the match. *Then there will be a divorce storyline* with HHH and Stephanie... Typical WWE creative cluster****.


Are you sure you dont write for the WWE already? lol Sounds exactly like something they would come up with.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

because this angle is all about leading to how awesome and misunderstood HHH is.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

The angle sums up WWE over the last 5 years: generic and boring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



Leechmaster said:


> It's because they wouldn't get booed, which would have ruined the ending of the show (although it was abysmal, as is this storyline).


Well, that might be true. I don't think Cena would've had any problem getting booed though...


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

What's funny about this whole thing is that it started off as HHH vs. Punk, and now it's HHH vs. the entire roster. But wait....where was Punk tonight during the vote of confidence, and the walk out?   :no:

Surely since Punk was against HHH from the beginning, he would have been out there with everyone else.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Rko Mark said:


> *They are heels for fuck sake.*


No. There were some faces like Air Boom, Sin Cara, Daniel Bryan, AJ, Santino, Morrison, and JERRY F'N LAWLER WHO IS REALLY REALLY OVER(he might not be a wrestler but on WWE.com, he's part of the roster). There were probably more faces but I don't remember.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

i enjoyed it


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, that might be true. I don't think Cena would've had any problem getting booed though...


Yeah but can Vince risk Cena getting booed more than usual?


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

you were perfect just about up until the divorce. no way that happens,but the rock endorsing hhh is brilliant and will get the fans even more on hunters side


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*



Chicago Warrior said:


> What was his reason? I forgot lol


only in 2011

-had his ass beaten up by jack swagger and michael cole
-had to kiss michael cole's make-up covered foot
-got put trough a table by mark henry
-ANAL BLEEDING

there


----------



## aeriolewinters (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

This is... not going to be the case, I'm betting that the four guys HHH spared from the burial were not there simply because these are the four that HHH thinks will be the faces of the WWE in the future, this is why they Punk didn't get to speak right now, because it would be unwise for them to let him right now, we all want him to speak but now's not the right time exactly.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



arcslnga said:


> Because I believe next week on Raw they will be the four to defend Triple H and form a team for Survivor Series... This is when The Rock comes in and also defends HHH... If anyone knows how HHH is, it's The Rock. *Also Rocky has stated several times that he respects HHH and that he was one of his boys from the attitude era (hello Youtube)*
> 
> This will be a big build but I could see the following happen...
> 
> Rock, Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Orton (team HHH) vs. R-Truth, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, Christian (team conspiracy)... Stephanie McMahon comes in and causes team HHH to lose the match. Then there will be a divorce storyline with HHH and Stephanie... Typical WWE creative cluster****.


I seriously doubt this statement. Were they civil amongst each other? Probably. But it's been reported several times that HHH along with Shawn tried to sabotaged his career when he was starting. Maybe they are friends now. Maybe they were cool back then too. I wasn't in the locker room.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

that or they didn't want to crowd to chant CM PUNK/CENA throughout the whole thing


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Agmaster said:


> Bigtime heel Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne walking out. This is hilariously sad. How dumb is a crowd to be behind HHH despite what the roster was saying? Is it really that easy? Is group think really so easy to control?


It's not. If it was, then more people would be over. All it's really saying is that Triple H is the #1 face in WWE. The only person who's cheered by every crowd in every city, and is never booed whether he deserves it or not (unlike Cena or Punk). Triple H finally won. All the real top guys are gone or retired, so he's the man now. 

And going against the man gets you booed.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



randyorton8 said:


> you were perfect just about up until the divorce. no way that happens,but the rock endorsing hhh is brilliant and will get the fans even more on hunters side


Lame, there should be no ass kissing from The Rock. Rock/Triple H had a pretty big feud in 1999/2000 and while having them on the same team at Survivor Series is fine, it was be a disservice to their past to have Rock kissing Triple H's ass. If anything Rock shouldn't trust Triple H at all after how their characters hated each other in 2000 when Triple H/Stephanie were in charge.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*

I'm just wondering if they'll get the FCW people to fill in the slots for NXT, Superstars, and SmackDown, or if the superstars and divas return as if nothing happened.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Yeah but can Vince risk Cena getting booed more than usual?


What do you mean, can Vince "risk" it? How is Cena getting booed again going to lose WWE more money? He's been getting hardcore hatred since 2005 and he's STILL a big draw.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



Premeditated said:


> I seriously doubt this statement. Were they civil amongst each other? Probably. But it's been reported several times that HHH along with Shawn tried to sabotaged his career when he was starting. Maybe they are friends now. Maybe they were cool back then too. I wasn't in the locker room.


that was 15 years ago .. they wrestled like 200 matches after that in every place around the world

hell even in the Global Warning Tour they hugged and shook hands after the triple threat match with lesnar 

they obviously buried the hatchet long time ago .. triple h even said in that press conference after MITB that the best guy he ever worked with was The Rock and Shawn


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

Here's the thing. If you honestly, HONESTLY believe that this is the apex of the storyline, meant to cement Triple H as better than everyone else, you are blindly ignorant. THERE IS MORE TO THE STORY.

Second, if you think that Triple H himself is in full control of this storyline, that he has booked himself like this and selfishly desires Monday Night Raw to be renamed the Triple H Show, you are a fucking idiot. Triple H is NOT in charge of creative. Triple H is NOT the head booker of RAW, a member of the creative staff, or Vince McMahon. If you want to hate someone for this storyline, hate the writers, the booking team, and Vince.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*

Just something for everyone to keep in mind. They're building Triple H v Vince in a power struggle for the company.

No faith in Trips allows Vince to swoop in and get his job back.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



randyorton8 said:


> you were perfect just about up until the divorce. no way that happens,but the rock endorsing hhh is brilliant and will get the fans even more on hunters side


Yeah I know, that part was a joke. It's something we shouldn't be surprised with if it were to happen. :no:

Also The Rock getting jumped by The Miz and R-Truth sometime down the line in a major beatdown would garnish them major monster heat. It would also give Rocky other motives before getting in his Wrestlemania feud with John Cena..

I think in the end the conspiracy is indeed John Cena and wouldn't that be awesome if this was the payoff at Wrestlemania. I'm calling for a Vinnie Mac raising Cena's hand at Wrestlemania in Miami turning him in epic heel fasion.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



CaptainCharisma said:


> It wasn't the whole roster. I didn't see Cena, Punk, or Orton there.
> Are the WWE trying to protect these guys from getting boo'ed like others?
> I can't see them getting boo'ed either way though..
> 
> EDIT: I forgot Sheamus.


Had Cena walked out it would have made much more of an impact, certainly for the casuals and really pushed the segment much further. Maybe even having a smug CM Punk clapping mockingly on the stage before mouthing "I told you so" too.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

The Rock being remotely positive towards HHH would be bullshit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*



BWRBrett said:


> The angle sums up WWE over the last 5 years: generic and boring.


Yep. Well said. Agree 100%. They are running out of ideas at an alarming rate.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Dice Darwin said:


> It's not. If it was, then more people would be over. All it's really saying is that Triple H is the #1 face in WWE. The only person who's cheered by every crowd in every city, and is never booed whether he deserves it or not (unlike Cena or Punk). Triple H finally won. All the real top guys are gone or retired, so he's the man now.
> 
> And going against the man gets you booed.


He has control of that ability, though. He knows what to do and does not use it wisely. I have never called him untalented, merely using his skills to benefit himself more than the wwe.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

They were probably already on their way to the Impact Zone.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

Seriously, they are the top 4 faces, it would make sense to take them out so they aren't able to gather support for HHH. Notice that except for the ref and King (who aren't Superstars) everyone who spoke were heels, the faces had no clear leaders.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Fatcat said:


> What is really funny is that Triple H got the entire crowd to boo the roster, but Punk during one of their "main event" debates pretty much got the crowd to boo Trips by making half ass points and demanding ice cream.


It's because CM Punk is CM Punk. He's great. And the crowd really felt what he was saying and agreed with him(except maybe cena and HHH fans). That time, he was also the center of the story-line. Why would he get boo-ed when he's telling HHH to sell Ice Cream bars? I wouldn't boo. 

But it's mainly because what the wrestlers are saying doesn't benefit the crowd. I could tell most of the crowd loved John Cena as there were many red shirts. Everything HHH said explains Cena. To jimmies, what HHH is saying is like telling all the wrestlers to act like Cena and be a super hero. So of course, they're gonna boo them no matter what.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*



SCSU said:


> I'm just wondering if they'll get the FCW people to fill in the slots for NXT, Superstars, and SmackDown, or if the superstars and divas return as if nothing happened.


Wow, hold on there! There not striking.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Still intrigued by the angle although questions will need to be answered soon or else the crowd will start to lose its patience with this.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Truth & Miz attack Cena, Punk, ADR, 2 referees and 2 cameramen.
- Truth & Miz attack Kingston & Bourne.
- Rhodes is attacked by Orton post match, giving him an injury that required 9 stitches in his head.
- Mark fucking Henry.
- Ziggler is injured by an actor making a guest appearance on the show.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Lucifer34 said:


> What's funny about this whole thing is that it started off as HHH vs. Punk, and now it's HHH vs. the entire roster. But wait....where was Punk tonight during the vote of confidence, and the walk out?   :no:
> 
> Surely since Punk was against HHH from the beginning, he would have been out there with everyone else.


IKR???!!! 
It's so stupid. He should have been in the group with Christian, Otunga, and others. 
They changed him completely. 
Now he's with the likes of John Cena and other baby faces. 
I WANT THE CM PUNK I ALWAYS LOVED BACK. :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:
I'm not saying to make him a heel but don't change him to someone he's obviously not..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol I just read Tyler Black's tweet "The whole company is on strike, but I'm sitting in Tampa not doin a damn thing? Makes perfect sense." Haha. Maybe this is a good way to have some FCW talent that is more than ready to be called up, to debut on the main roster, and for others to return, like Skip Sheffield, Brodus Clay, etc. I'm sure the people that we didn't see on the floor in Punk, Cena, Orton, etc., will start the show next week.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



McNugget said:


> Here's the thing. If you honestly, HONESTLY believe that this is the apex of the storyline, meant to cement Triple H as better than everyone else, you are blindly ignorant. THERE IS MORE TO THE STORY.
> 
> Second, if you think that Triple H himself is in full control of this storyline, that he has booked himself like this and selfishly desires Monday Night Raw to be renamed the Triple H Show, you are a fucking idiot. Triple H is NOT in charge of creative. Triple H is NOT the head booker of RAW, a member of the creative staff, or Vince McMahon. If you want to hate someone for this storyline, hate the writers, the booking team, and Vince.


I agree with you, this is not the apex of this angle. But the thing is, the apex doesn't even matter. If you had 3 months of a shitty buildup for an actual good 'bigger picture' that lasted a week, it wouldn't matter. Let's say the WWE actually completes this angle properly (for once), it was still at the cost of pushing Triple H all the way in the forefront and pushing things like the WWE title into the middle of the show, along with screwing over CM Punk's momentum. They already had a great 'bigger picture' they could have gone for, but they ruined it. 

And I'm sorry, but common sense tells me that Triple H has always had a lot of pull, and considering that he's married to the boss' daughter, It's pretty easy to put two and two together.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



CaptainCharisma said:


> IKR???!!!
> It's so stupid. He should have been in the group with Christian, Otunga, and others.
> They changed him completely.
> Now he's with the likes of John Cena and other baby faces.
> ...


No he shouldn't have.

He said after NOC that he thought Triple H wasn't apart of the conspiracy, that someone else was pulling the string.
He thought Triple H was doing a bad job because of his actions towards him.

He's had two tag match with babyfaces, nothing extreme.


----------



## aeriolewinters (Mar 14, 2010)

> IKR???!!!
> It's so stupid. He should have been in the group with Christian, Otunga, and others.
> They changed him completely.
> Now he's with the likes of John Cena and other baby faces.
> ...


Not really, Punk is still Punk and anytime down the road, I'm pretty sure that when he wins something big, he'll turn heel again and cut a 'I'm a Snake' promo, enter the ring next week to AFI's Miseria Cantare and embarass everyone on the mic and in the ring.

Story Wise, CM Punk still trusts HHH and HHH has not done anything to destroy that trust. The better question would be Cena's stance, If he really does stand for what he does, he should be with Air Bourne and the other faces that walked out, since he preaches to the li'l jimmies.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



bme said:


> No he shouldn't have.
> 
> He said after NOC that he thought Triple H wasn't apart of the conspiracy, that someone else was pulling the string.
> He thought Triple H was doing a bad job because of his actions towards him.
> ...


IK. But I hate seeing Punk on Cena's side when he obviously don't like him AT ALL.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

FCW superstars on Smackdown on Tuesday?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



CaptainCharisma said:


> IK. But I hate seeing Punk on Cena's side when he obviously don't like him AT ALL.


He's simply been teaming with Cena.
This isn't and won't be the last time wrestlers who didn't like each other joined forces as a team.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

aeriolewinters said:


> Not really, Punk is still Punk and anytime down the road, I'm pretty sure that when he wins something big, he'll turn heel again and cut a 'I'm a Snake' promo, enter the ring next week to AFI's Miseria Cantare and embarass everyone on the mic and in the ring.
> 
> Story Wise, CM Punk still trusts HHH and HHH has not done anything to destroy that trust. The better question would be Cena's stance, If he really does stand for what he does, he should be with Air Bourne and the other faces that walked out, since he preaches to the li'l jimmies.


Yeah, it was weird how the top 4 baby faces didn't show up (Cena, Orton, Punk, and Sheamus).
WWE is probably trying to protect them from getting boo'ed.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*

:cuss: My thread should have been it's own. It explains a storyline between why the top four faces weren't on the Vote of Confidence segment... I'm actually looking forward to Smackdown. Wonder what will happen. Tempted to just watch and not read the spoilers.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmmm. Not sure how I 'feel' about this angle yet, but I can say that I'm interested to see how it all plays out.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Trumpet Thief said:


> I agree with you, this is not the apex of this angle. But the thing is, the apex doesn't even matter. If you had 3 months of a shitty buildup for an actual good 'bigger picture' that lasted a week, it wouldn't matter. Let's say the WWE actually completes this angle properly (for once), it was still at the cost of pushing Triple H all the way in the forefront and pushing things like the WWE title into the middle of the show, along with screwing over CM Punk's momentum. They already had a great 'bigger picture' they could have gone for, but they ruined it.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but common sense tells me that Triple H has always had a lot of pull, and considering that he's married to the boss' daughter, It's pretty easy to put two and two together.


Please point to me a time in the company where Vince McMahon wasn't bigger than the WWE title. The Boss is always bigger than that, and the only reason I'm seeing people bashing him for being in the forefront of the storyline is because he's Triple H. If this were Vince, nobody would care. If it were someone other than Triple H in that power role, nobody would care.

I'm sorry, but all these OMGZTRIPLEHAITCH!!!1!1 are really illogical. And regardless of all of that, as I pointed out before, he's the fourteen time champion, he belongs in the foreground until someone can knock him out of it, be they a heel or a face. This angle is only half-cocked, and everyone is ready to hang the guy for being a character.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting ending.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*



slimsellout said:


> theyre trying to push some type of anarchy era
> 
> the chaos is like a crappy version of Attitude Era's chaos
> 
> don't you see how theyre doing promos with like 50 people in the ring, 12man tag matches, police, backstage attacks/segments are more common, etc.. thats all like the attitude era.. they just are not pulling it off as good as they did in 1999


This x1000!

But i am still loving this... still better than Cena's same old crao that we have been watching since last 6 years.. so i am not complaining. It is entertaining.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i really loved how j.r was their at the end i cant believe he walked out then laurenitis came out and shock his head i was marking out


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Tonight on Raw, Triple H gets buried by the whole roster. Business picks up. (Y)


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

Why were people CHEERING for Triple H, though? EVERYONE walked out on him? EVERYONE acknowledged that he was a terrible person and shit at his job!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

would mark f it was announced WWE had hired replacement Superstars.

We could see that Kizarny V Meat V Beaver Cleavage triple threat we always wanted.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



bme said:


> He's simply been teaming with Cena.
> This isn't and won't be the last time wrestlers who didn't like each other joined forces as a team.


Yeah, I guess. Do you think there will be SmackDown this week?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



CaptainCharisma said:


> Yeah, I guess. Do you think there will be SmackDown this week?


No way they'll do a clip show for Sy Fy. There will be a show, but Trips probably won't be there and they'll just mention it in passing or in a video package.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

el dandy said:


> would mark f it was announced WWE had hired replacement Superstars.
> 
> We could see that Kizarny V Meat V Beaver Cleavage triple threat we always wanted.


That's probably what they'll do to try and make their current roster of talent look like they are better than they are by hiring scabs that blow ass to fill out half or a whole episode and make the fans rethink just how good WWE talent was in comparison to the scabs.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I quite like it. I mean, it's certainly got me wandering what is going to go on at Smackdown and especially what's going to go on at Raw next week. I mean isn't that what they are aiming to do? To get you to tune in to see what happens. NONE of us know what is going on at all or going to happen next week.

My take on the segment at the end tonight was, HHH was trying to gain heat in my opinion. I think he was hoping the crowd was going to turn on him. They didn't however. The crowds reaction will probably change this storyline in a complete direction if that's the case.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



Wild Pegasus said:


> Why were people CHEERING for Triple H, though? EVERYONE walked out on him? EVERYONE acknowledged that he was a terrible person and shit at his job!


Because they like the job he's been doing as COO.




CaptainCharisma said:


> Yeah, I guess. Do you think there will be SmackDown this week?


Yes
I think they walked out to symbolize their disliking of the job Triple H has been doing, not actually walking out of the company.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

What bothers me about that segment is it was tailor made to get HHH the cheers and the rest of the roster boos. Why else did they not send out Cena/Punk/Sheamus/Orton/and even Kelly. They DID NOT want HHH to be booed at all because those guys could have accomplished that. On the flip side, maybe they didnt want HHH to get cheers over those guys. I think the former is more plausible than the latter though.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Revann said:


> What bothers me about that segment is it was tailor made to get HHH the cheers and the rest of the roster boos. Why else did they not send out Cena/Punk/Sheamus/Orton/and even Kelly. They DID NOT want HHH to be booed at all because those guys could have accomplished that. On the flip side, maybe they didnt want HHH to get cheers over those guys. I think the former is more plausible than the latter though.


I'd say they didn't send the top faces out because they're building towards the SS match, and they need a few people who haven't walked out on HHH to be on his team (I'd guess Rock, Cena, Punk, Orton, Sheamus although maybe having HHH wrestle instead of one of them). This is the route I'd really like to see them take with this angle, build up towards the power struggle between HHH, and whoever out of Vince and Lauranitis is directly opposing him at that time.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Good post Cookie Monster, but I don't think HHH was going for heat...he was certainly never going to get that by saying everything he does is for the peoples' benefit and so on.
All the bitching cracks me up. You people are so used to being spoon-fed story lines that are fully hashed out in a show or two that you can't see there might be a bigger picture, a more well-thought-out angle to all of this.
This has been going on for weeks now, and I doubt it will come to a head and be fully revealed until just before Survivor Series. I, for one, am interested to watch every week and see where it's going. If that makes me a mark then so be it, I'll proudly cop to that and look forward to tuning in each week to see what develops next.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Revann said:


> What bothers me about that segment is it was tailor made to get HHH the cheers and the rest of the roster boos. Why else did they not send out Cena/Punk/Sheamus/Orton/and even Kelly. They DID NOT want HHH to be booed at all because those guys could have accomplished that. On the flip side, maybe they didnt want HHH to get cheers over those guys. I think the former is more plausible than the latter though.


Why would he get booed ? the fans have been on his side from the beginning.
Tonight they showed that they appreciate the job he's been doing and don't like the fact that the wrestlers walked out.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Extremely well done segment. Great pacing, great slow burning build-up, logic and sense. No glaring flaws to speak of. This is an excellent jumping off point for this angle, there are several solid directions to head in from here. The crowd staying behind Triple H added a nice touch.

I also have to say it's downright comical following long-term storylines online, where everyone reacts as if the last thing to happen is the pay-off.

And the top faces weren't there because they got beaten down backstage so they couldn't support Triple H. Duh. Survivor Series.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't get why people watch it if they don't like it. It's clearly grabbing there attention (which is the aim).. and they are still watching it. 

"It's too much like Attitude Era now".. erm, isn't that what half of you moan about on here and how you miss it? .. 

"Oh my god, look at this main event".. it's full of mid-carders, people you wanted to push about a month ago?.. 

"What an awful Raw, not watching again ever in the whole galaxy".. yet, you'll be in this thread next week, commenting on how bad it is YET again whilst watching it and you will do for the rest of the year.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

jm99 said:


> I'd say they didn't send the top faces out because they're building towards the SS match, and they need a few people who haven't walked out on HHH to be on his team (I'd guess Rock, Cena, Punk, Orton, Sheamus although maybe having HHH wrestle instead of one of them). This is the route I'd really like to see them take with this angle, build up towards the power struggle between HHH, and whoever out of Vince and Lauranitis is directly opposing him at that time.


Yeah, that's kind of what I said in the start.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

As a Peep, I am at least happy that Christian is the most vocal and most visible anti-Triple H guy not named Miz/Truth/Nash when he returns.

Christian at least got to speak for the heels and he is leading the charge on that sector. Hopefully this means his inclusion in the rumored ginormous Survivor Series match


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Already posted on two other threads, but I don't care....

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you the card of next years WrestleMania......


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

The ending got me interested in the storyline, but how can they possibly make this work for SD? SD isn't their #1 show and the only way they could perform a show is to resolve the issue, can't see them doing that when they don't have their largest audience.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm willing to bet next week, if not this Friday, the top 4 faces will all come out and gather support for HHH. Punk will say how he wasn't there to act as the voice of the voiceless, Sheamus will tell us more Irish folklore about a frog, a dog with rabies and a moose, who the hell knows what Orton will say and Cena will do his screaming about hustle, loyalty and respect.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

bme said:


> Why would he get booed ? the fans have been on his side from the beginning.
> Tonight they showed that they appreciate the job he's been doing and don't like the fact that the wrestlers walked out.


Well if the Big stars said they dont agree that its safe...the audience will buy into it. Whatever Cena says trumps all. I highly doubt the marks in the audience would boo Cena. The only reason the rest got booed was because they had heels and not important figures walk out.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

HHH SHOOT ON IWC
BEFORE THE COMPANY GOES BANKRUPT I HAVE A LOT OF THINGS TO GET OFF MY CHEST.I DIDN'T KILLED ANY MOMENTUM OF THE MAIN ANGLE. I HIJACKED IT.I DON'T HATE YOU IWC. I DON'T EVEN DISLIKE YOU .BUT THE FACT IN THIS MATTER IS DAY IN AND DAY OUT FOR ALMOST 15 YEARS I BURIED EACH AND EVERY SUPERSTAR I COULD IN THAT RING,BACKSTAGE, EVEN WITH SOME OF MY CRONIES.BUT THE FACT THAT STILL SOME TALENT WAS LEFT TO BE BURIED MADE ME SICK.SO I RETURNED TO DO THE IMPOSSIBLE I BURIED THE WHOLE ROSTER.I KNOW I AM JUST A SPOKE ON THE WHEEL BUT THE WHEEL CAN'T KEEP MOVING WITHOUT ME.I BELEIVE THE SHOW WILL BE BETTER WITH JUST ME ON IT AND PERHAPS STEPH OR NASH OR HBK AND UMMM X PAC?LET ME TELL YOU A PERSONAL STORY ABOUT ME ALL OF THE PUSHES I GOT WAS BECAUSE I BANGED STEPH AND THAT'S WHY I AM THE GAME AND I AM THAT GOOD IN BURYING


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

deatawaits said:


> HHH SHOOT ON IWC
> BEFORE THE COMPANY GOES BANKRUPT I HAVE A LOT OF THINGS TO GET OFF MY CHEST.I DIDN'T KILLED ANY MOMENTUM OF THE MAIN ANGLE. I HIJACKED IT.I DON'T HATE YOU IWC. I DON'T EVEN DISLIKE YOU .BUT THE FACT IN THIS MATTER IS DAY IN AND DAY OUT FOR ALMOST 15 YEARS I BURIED EACH AND EVERY SUPERSTAR I COULD IN THAT RING,BACKSTAGE, EVEN WITH SOME OF MY CRONIES.BUT THE FACT THAT STILL SOME TALENT WAS LEFT TO BE BURIED MADE ME SICK.SO I RETURNED TO DO THE IMPOSSIBLE I BURIED THE WHOLE ROSTER.I KNOW I AM JUST A SPOKE ON THE WHEEL BUT THE WHEEL CAN'T KEEP MOVING WITHOUT ME.I BELEIVE THE SHOW WILL BE BETTER WITH JUST ME ON IT AND PERHAPS STEPH OR NASH OR HBK AND UMMM X PAC?LET ME TELL YOU A PERSONAL STORY ABOUT ME ALL OF THE PUSHES I GOT WAS BECAUSE I BANGED STEPH AND THAT'S WHY I AM THE GAME AND I AM THAT GOOD IN BURYING


:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lets give the angle time to develop before calling it bad. We still have questions to be answered like were was John Cena, CM Punk, Sheamus, and Mason Ryan. They will probably side with Triple H even as it pains me to write that CM Punk will probably align with him after all their differences.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

HHH didn't bury anybody tonight but don't let the HHH bashing session stop some of you guys.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Revann said:


> Well if the Big stars said they dont agree that its safe...the audience will buy into it. Whatever Cena says trumps all. I highly doubt the marks in the audience would boo Cena. The only reason the rest got booed was because they had heels and not important figures walk out.


- Yeah, unless they like Triple H more.
- Cena still has a small group of fans who don't like em, so what he says doesn't trump all.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Lets give the angle time to develop before calling it bad. We still have questions to be answered like were was John Cena, CM Punk, Sheamus, and Mason Ryan. They will probably side with Triple H even as it pains me to say that CM Punk will probably alight with him after all their different ideals.


It's already bad. The concept is EXCELLENT but the execution is just not there. There is just...no reason for the stars to walk out. Why didn't they walk out on Vince, or the Raw GM when Nexus was destroying everyone? How is Miz and R-Truth and Mark Henry suddenly bad enough for everyone to agree that HHH is a bad COO? Haven't things been much crazier before? I just don't buy this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Do you guys think Triple H will side with CM Punk?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kamaria said:


> It's already bad. The concept is EXCELLENT but the execution is just not there. There is just...no reason for the stars to walk out. *Why didn't they walk out on Vince, or the Raw GM when Nexus was destroying everyone? How is Miz and R-Truth and Mark Henry suddenly bad enough for everyone to agree that HHH is a bad COO? Haven't things been much crazier before? I just don't buy this.*


If you're going to ask questions like that you might as well not watch wrestling at all.
Most of the time the past isn't reflected on in any situation.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really don't care about the roster walking out... most of the reasons were bullshit first off and second.... this creates no sense of "where is this going?!". It just happened and sucked all the energy out of the angle for me. It's official to me... this story is a horrid train wreck that only proves the WWE cannot maintain any consistency in their writing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Kamaria said:


> It's already bad. The concept is EXCELLENT but the execution is just not there. There is just...no reason for the stars to walk out. Why didn't they walk out on Vince, or the Raw GM when Nexus was destroying everyone? How is Miz and R-Truth and Mark Henry suddenly bad enough for everyone to agree that HHH is a bad COO? Haven't things been much crazier before? I just don't buy this.


Yeah you are right about this, I agree that the reason for superstar to walk out was dumb. I think a more legit reason to walk out is to show some sort of corruption behind WWE.


----------



## the edgehead (Apr 2, 2008)

There wouldn't be any unsafe working environment if the heels stopped jumping people from behind and bashing up refs and stuff.. LMAO.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> I really don't care about the roster walking out... most of the reasons were bullshit first off and second.... this creates no sense of "where is this going?!". It just happened and sucked all the energy out of the angle for me. It's official to me... this story is a horrid train wreck that only *proves the WWE cannot maintain any consistency in their writing.*


-vince is taken out of comission because he wasn't able to avoid punk's rebellious attitude from taking the title from the company
-trips is in charge, punk doesn't trust him
-while trips is in charge, punk gets screwed over by kevin nash
-Punk goes around telling everyone that there's someone pulling the strings and blames hhh at first
-punk, christian, truth and miz start this whole conspiracy that someone is screwing them over, again blaming trips
-punk's constant pushing of trips's buttons prompt trips to book a match between himself and punk
-during their confrontations someone cuts off the microphones, again trips is blamed
-at NoC everyone and their sister intervenes in the match trying to screw trips over and take out punk at the same time
-trips ends up firing his friend nash, miz and truth attack wwe officials as retaliation against trips, trips fires them as a result, turning both guys into rouges
-during the following weeks, things get out of control, mark henry assaults jim ross, injures jerry lawler, sends the great khali to the hospital
-randy orton beats up cody rhodes to a bloody mess despite the best efforst of wwe officials, it gets blamed on trips since it's his responsibility to keep things in order
-at hell in a cell miz and truth assault everyone inside the cell, they also assault the tag team champions in the locker rooms, police gets called on them since trips can't keep order
-as a result of what happened during the past months, the wwe crew doesn't trust trips anymore as he cannot keep order and prevent all these assaults, sabotages, and constant issues that end up hurting not only wwe guys, but the ringside crew aswell (refs, announcers, ring announcers, cameramen, production guys, etc)

or if you prefer the TL;DR:

EVERYTHING BUILD UP TO FUCKING THIS

so yeah... WWE definetely has no consistency, even though the entire angle is spreaded all over the two shows ever since hhh has been in charge


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Kamaria said:


> It's already bad. The concept is EXCELLENT but the execution is just not there. There is just...no reason for the stars to walk out. Why didn't they walk out on Vince, or the Raw GM when Nexus was destroying everyone? How is Miz and R-Truth and Mark Henry suddenly bad enough for everyone to agree that HHH is a bad COO? Haven't things been much crazier before? I just don't buy this.


No one walked out before because they weren't unified and didn't involve lawyers. Being part of the backbone to this angle, they've been bringing this up constantly. Triple H is representing the "old school" line of thought in pro wrestling being ousted by a "modern" new generation, relying on legal teams and social networking to settle disputes.



Kabraxal said:


> I really don't care about the roster walking out... most of the reasons were bullshit first off and second.... this creates no sense of "where is this going?!". It just happened and sucked all the energy out of the angle for me. It's official to me... this story is a horrid train wreck that only proves the WWE cannot maintain any consistency in their writing.


Uh, this storyline has been remarkably consistent since the week after Triple H took over as COO. It's been solidly built for _months_. Dunno what you've been watching.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the reason Kelly Kelly wasn't out there was just storyline purposes? They're not going to have her stand next to Beth Phoenix after just beating her up and shouting abuse at her etc.

Same with Cena/Punk etc, I mean they just had a match with the heels out there. Same with Orton who had beat up Mark Henry earlier in the show.


----------



## TheMizIsAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

they are trying to make an era which will be remembered as the chaotic era


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

All this hate. 
And yet, everyone will watch next week to see what happens.

It's the ciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiircle of liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiife......


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Deshad C. said:


> All this hate.
> And yet, everyone will watch next week to see what happens.
> 
> It's the ciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiircle of liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiife......


Layla has the circle of life, between her legs.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

I can see both side of the argument.

Yes, the build-up has been going on for months with Triple H in charge, however, the focus has randomly shifted from one character to another. Let's not forget, this whole thing started with CM Punk as wanting to end the status quo and than the conspiracy angle with Nash was added. Currently, Punk does not seem to be involved in the conspiracy angle, nor is Nash present either. Hell, CM Punk even started the whole someone else pulling the strings angle, yet nothing ever came from it until recently.

I think a lot of people are disappointed in this angle because of its random focus shifts. If the focus was suppose to be on Triple H the entire time, they should have had more segments dedicated to him not being able to control wrestlers without getting physically involved. Instead, we had him defending his family's honor against Punk and than basically just making random matches if someone pissed him off. The focus never seemed to be about Triple H until recently with the whole Miz/Truth firing and lawyering-up heel group.

They also needed to further the unsafe environment angle to make it believable that every person in WWE didn't feel safe. It would have been much cleaner if they would have at least given Awesome Truth some more random beat-down moments, maybe even have Mark Henry injure an official and be suspended. Have one of the Divas claim they were assaulted by an unknown assailant. I get this is the PG era and some of that stuff may be too intense, but it would at least make this whole "unsafe working environment" angle credible. Instead we are to believe that two guys, Miz and R-Truth are the catalyst in things being too unsafe for faces and heels alike, of course that's not going to go over well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dave Lagana (if you don't know, he was a WWE writer for 6 years), Lilian Garcia and Maria discuss Raw:
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/17671003


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

This is all building for that Survivor Series match with The Rock, thats a guarantee.

I thought the segment dragged on a bit but im really interested what will happen next week.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

TheWannabeWriter said:


> I can see both side of the argument.
> 
> Yes, the build-up has been going on for months with Triple H in charge, however, the focus has randomly shifted from one character to another. Let's not forget, this whole thing started with CM Punk as wanting to end the status quo and than the conspiracy angle with Nash was added. *Currently, Punk does not seem to be involved in the conspiracy angle, nor is Nash present either.* Hell, CM Punk even started the whole someone else pulling the strings angle, yet nothing ever came from it until recently.
> 
> ...


- Did you forget that they needed to build the match for HIAC ? They needed something for the ppv with only two weeks of build.

The night Miz/Truth were fired (night after NOC) was the night Punk said that Triple H was not apart of the conspiracy and that someone wanted them to go at it.

The next week (LAST WEEK) Punk wrestled ADR in a match and was attacked by em post match.

- It's only been two weeks since NOC, at least wait a month to say that Punk's not involved in the angle.

- Triple H broke up 3 altercations between Punk & Nash, during the 3rd one punching Nash and firing him.
Triple H getting physical is an example of him losing control over the company.

Triple H at first tried hard not to get physical.

- It's been about Triple H since he became COO, Punk at first thought he was apart of the conspiracy.

- You don't need to have _every_ wrestler apart of an incident for most of them to claim an unsafe working environment.
Now of course they're going to further the angle.

- Miz/Truth's actions are just the last straw, it's just another in many cases of Triple H losing control over the company and not knowing what he's doing.


----------



## machoman99 (Aug 27, 2007)

The angle itself isn't bad. The idea of the normal chaos of RAW becoming so bad that the talent actually walks out is potentially interesting. A bunch of heels banding together and threatening legal action is a great way to get heat. So there's plenty of good stuff to work with. 

Here's the problem.

WWE just "fired" Vince because he had lost control. I guess we could see this as a variation on a theme since HHH was the one who had to break the vote of no confidence news to Vince, but that seems far too literary for a wrestling storyline. Just like the VKM firing, though, the chaotic buildup hasn't been all that chaotic. If you wanted to have an interesting story about the boss losing control of the company, why not let Vince play it out for a few more weeks? 

The face, at the moment, is management. The bad guy is basically the "union." I doubt fans will look too closely at this, but it's odd to promote unsafe working conditions as no big deal when a large portion of your fanbase are union members. The main reason Austin was so successful was the idea of a worker standing up to his boss. Now we have to root for the boss? 

What happened to Punk? After creating a great character in the voice of the voiceless, WWE quickly put Punk in a feud with HHH. Why? I have no doubt that HHH is capable of turning the crowd against him, but he apparently does not want to and instead we got this confusing feud where the fans want to cheer for Punk but don't have a heel to cheer against. Then, after Punk loses, the whole voice of the voiceless character seems to disappear and Punk ends up teaming with Cena every single week. Opponents team up all the time, of course, but in none of these tag matches is there any tension between Punk and Cena. Now, it appears, Punk and Cena find themselves on the same side in support of HHH? Punk can't be the voice of the voiceless without a heel to work against. And the heel has to be a representative of management or the PG version of WWE, not your typical cowardly heel. 

What's the payoff? Forget about whether or not HHH buried anyone. The fact is he is currently the sympathetic figure. This angle might help Truth and Miz, and I guess if somehow a major face like Cena is part of the conspiracy then that could be a great moment, but ultimately putting HHH at the center of the angle doesn't help build a new Austin/Rock/Cena for the company to build around. Can you think of a way that this helps Punk continue his trajectory upward?


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

After Raw went off the air:


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

The people who say that it's understandable for the heel group to consider it an unsafe working environment, but can't understand why it would be for the faces, aren't looking at this in the bigger picture. Not only could it be feasible that this heel faction, not Miz-Truth, could be threatening them and putting them under pressure to rebel. This'd be true for them being in an unfair and unsafe environment because it's through Triple H's mocking of them - Christian, Rhodes, Swagger and Ziggler - that's caused this according to the heels, and they're rebelling against that. 

This is leading towards Cena/Rock/Punk/Sheamus/Orton v Miz/Truth/Nash/Christian/Rhodes where Cena and HHH'll screw Rock/Punk over because of their lack of support and hatred for their role in the 'softening' of the WWE; Punk starting the initial trend of whinging to get your own way, and giving Miz/Truth/Christian reason to believe they can just moan their way to the top, whilst Rock has made wrestling seem like fun and games as he flocks to and from Hollywood without a second thought for the fans or the industry.

New New World Order of HHH, Cena, Nash, Miz and Truth.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> After Raw went off the air:


Yeah but there is nothing new in this one....so move along people..there is nothing really interesting to see here.

Mr. Hunter Hearts Hogsley is just "entertaining" IWC .


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Interesting angle no doubt but I'd much rather see HHH as the heel in it and not seemingly the rest of the company. Obviously that's tough to work since the two groups opposing him are made up entirely of heels but it's just so strange to have a scenario where you're supposed to root for the boss/management. Hopefully there's a nice swerve coming somewhere down the road.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

HHH is going to turn heel because of the fact that everyone walked out on him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol at Triple H pedigreeing Zack Ryder once again. And I agree that perhaps they should have shown more unsafe environment proof. The Nexus example Triple H pointed out basically made the roster seem stupid because The Nexus was more of an unsafe environment than any Kevin Nash and Awesome Truth attack.

Now that I think about it WWE has made me support Triple Hs case more because of this lol WTF.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

el dandy said:


> As a Peep, I am at least happy that Christian is the most vocal and most visible anti-Triple H guy not named Miz/Truth/Nash when he returns.
> 
> Christian at least got to speak for the heels and he is leading the charge on that sector. Hopefully this means his inclusion in the rumored ginormous Survivor Series match


Yep, I am glad Christian is involved in the main event storyline.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh the humanity HHH, the humanity. Just think about what will happen when the earth won't be able to hold off your massive ego and collapse within itself... 

Just think of it HHH. :side:


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Punk in the last few weeks has agreed that their is a conspiracy but HHH is not involved, that HHH is being played as much as Punk is. So Punk still believes in the conspiracy, just like Jerry Lawler said last night it's not HHH it's a "higher power".

Survivor Series will probably be Team HHH vs Team Higher Power.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> Punk in the last few weeks has agreed that their is a conspiracy but HHH is not involved, that HHH is being played as much as Punk is. So Punk still believes in the conspiracy, just like Jerry Lawler said last night it's not HHH it's a "higher power".
> 
> Survivor Series will probably be Team HHH vs Team Higher Power.


Vince McMahon&His Stable much? 8*D


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I actually am loving this storyline, ever since the whole "conspiracy" thing started I have been hooked on Raw for the first time since I stopped watching WWE back in 2003. Alot of people are giving this alot of critisim but to be honest sinc eI started watching the WWE again in 2008 this has been the best thing to happen tot he company since then. Thats my opinion of course but as long as the storyline keeps keeping me on edge I'll keep watching.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Lets think here guys, no need for 16 pages.
If 95% of the roster walks out from their jobs, then some Janitor that everyone hates will have to wrestle John Cena next week.
Pretty good television right?

They should hurry up and announce HHH/Laurinitis.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

The main question is who is Johnny Ace always texting.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> The main question is who is Johnny Ace always texting.


NWO members or Vince or even Steph.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> The main question is who is Johnny Ace always texting.


his best friend telling her where how creepy trips is


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Maybe now HHH will get pissed off at his talent and book them in unfair matches. Or maybe he will put himself in the title picture. Either that or Triple H will pedigree the Muppets. THE POOR MUPPETS! *


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

Now the roster contains only Triple H. It's his life long dream come true. Although, someone HAS to go over someone at some point. It may cause some kind of paradox because Triple H can't go over himself but he needs to get over somehow. 

Then the WWE universe will explode.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Triple H to announce that he is holding a round robin event next week to crown a new champion in every division with everyone forfeiting to him and them crowning the first absolutely undisputedbutsrsly champion.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Triple H to announce that he is holding a round robin event next week to crown a new champion in every division with everyone forfeiting to him and them crowning the first absolutely undisputedbutsrsly champion.


I got a feeling it happened before in a different company.. :lmao

Anyway on serious thought, this is one of those cases where everybody would be itching to just get to next week to see what will they unveil next. I got this funny feeling that WWE wants us, the fans, to think that way. I may be wrong though but that's my two-cents.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: I'm not buying this 'unsafe work environment' angle.*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Well Ziggles' gripe for this unsafe working enviroment was when he had his jaw 'broken' by Jackman. Cody's claim was when he had his ass handed to him by Orton, busting him open and requiring nine stitches to close his cut. Christian's gripe was Sheamus' 'interference' and costing him the Title in the lumberjack match but he already actually started this lawsuit/Unsafe Working Environment issue thing as early as last Summer when Triple H forced him to defend the World Title against Randy Orton in a No Holds Barred Match.
> 
> And then there are guys like Henry, and Awesome Truth running rampant and destroying shit.


The guys causing the "gripes" were not by the ring giving their vote of confidence... Faces these days look like the heels.. It's very confusing.. I sure am loving it though, can't wait for next week.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Survivor Series Main Event: Triple H vs WWE Roster - winner takes ALL







































































Hunter wins


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, tihs could only be complete by Raven returning as a lawyer.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Does HHH form a stable with Miz, Truth, and Nash?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk mentioned to Steph that even though Vin Man is no longer running the day to day aspects of the business, he's still the chairman of the board; which in turn basically acknowledges that he has a lot of power, just not as much as before. So it wouldn't be surprising if Vince McMahon is behind all of this to make the board of directors think Triple H can't run the company, so that they give it back to Vince McMahon. 

On the other hand, that shouldn't happen because it's way too predictable. And Johnny Ace shouldn't become COO because that would be too predictable as well. It needs to be Steph, dare I say Shane, or really dare I say Linda McMahon behind all of this. We need to come out of this being surprised.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I fell asleep watching the 6 man tag team match, not cuz it was boring, buy because I was so tired :/ So I woke up during the middle of the walk-out segment. I thought Sheamus was down there and I was wondering where was Cena the whole time


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

When the cameras dropped to the mat me and my brother absolutely lost it :lmao

JR taking his headset off was very powerful, though. Very well done segment, you could feel the discontent from guys like Chioda.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



McNugget said:


> Here's the thing. If you honestly, HONESTLY believe that this is the apex of the storyline, meant to cement Triple H as better than everyone else, you are blindly ignorant. THERE IS MORE TO THE STORY.
> 
> Second, if you think that Triple H himself is in full control of this storyline, that he has booked himself like this and selfishly desires Monday Night Raw to be renamed the Triple H Show, you are a fucking idiot. Triple H is NOT in charge of creative. Triple H is NOT the head booker of RAW, a member of the creative staff, or Vince McMahon. If you want to hate someone for this storyline, hate the writers, the booking team, and Vince.


Why is this so hard to understand? Who was buried here? If anything, Triple H was the one who came out looking the worst. All of his employees walked out on him, on their own accord. No 'burials'. 

And as for "But Mark Henry was out there!!!", I think the point is that the roster feel unsafe about two uncontracted talents (Miz and Truth) being able to run amok and eff shit up. If they were still Superstars, it wouldn't be as big an issue, but the fact is, they are two disgruntled ex-employees who keep on coming back and harming people.

And then you have Dolph getting his jaw broken by Hugh Jackman; Rhodes getting his head cracked open by Orton etc etc and Triple H refusing to do anything about it. He doesn't take them seriously, and that's where most of the anger comes from. I think "unsafe work environment" is just a bit of a cover-up, their real issue is that they're pissed with Triple H and his time as COO. 

The general gist is this:

Since Triple H has been in charge, more and more Superstars have become disgruntled with their positions in the company and the negative changes he's brought about. People are getting hurt, fired and ignored left, right and centre and his ego is stopping him from doing a damn thing. He's ignoring their grievances and under his watch, fired Superstars have been finding their way backstage and attacking people and interrupting matches. Thus, "unsafe working environment". The WWE Superstars and Divas have rights, by God! Nobody feels safe and they've all lost confidence in HHH. It's not that hard to comprehend.

I thought the segment was amazing. It was well done, it continued building up the story and most of all, it made me curious about what the hell is going to happen next. I loved that Beth and Barrett got to cut promos, and having Mike Chioda talk on behalf of the referees was a great touch. I was a little unsure about HIAC, but after seeing Raw, I like where this angle is going. We have no idea what's going to happen next, but we're witnessing some real gamechangers here. There are so many questions, which is great. I'm voting 'confidence' on the angle at this point.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pfft the higher power will turn out to be the wwe universe.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

lesenfanteribles said:


> Anyway on serious thought, this is one of those cases where everybody would be itching to just get to next week to see what will they unveil next. I got this funny feeling that WWE wants us, the fans, to think that way. I may be wrong though but that's my two-cents.




You're not entirely sure that a company wants you to be anxious for the following show?

Is this for real?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope I'm not the only one who wasn't a fan of the ending. I was expecting something big to happen, but it just ended.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Cactus said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who wasn't a fan of the ending. I was expecting something big to happen, but it just ended.


That was the something big. The roster, the camera man. Even JR!

After a while I did expect to hear that 'gong' though...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All I know is that I hope that Beth was being sarcastic with her "We're girls and can get hurt" complaint. She came across as being exactly the opposite of what she claims to be. 

All of the wrestlers/refs reasons were absolutely brutal and nonsensical.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> *All I know is that I hope that Beth was being sarcastic with her "We're girls and can get hurt" complaint. She came across as being exactly the opposite of what she claims to be.
> *
> All of the wrestlers/refs reasons were absolutely brutal and nonsensical.


That was one of the only parts that irked me. If it _wasn't_ sarcasm or her just trying to make excuses as to why HHH sucks, they've just rendered the whole Divas of Doom thing a colossal waste of time. And they've made Beth and Nattie look weaker than losing to Kelly two (three?) PPVs in a row did.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> All I know is that I hope that Beth was being sarcastic with her "We're girls and can get hurt" complaint. She came across as being exactly the opposite of what she claims to be.


This, that pissed me off and disappointed me. "Hunter, we're gurls. We're just eety bitty tiny girls, we don't wanna get huwt."


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

So the whole roster is afraid of Miz and R-Truth?

And why has this become 'the Triple H show'?

Why is CM Punk best friends with Cena, in fact isn't CM Punk suppose to be the main guy in this storyline?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> *All I know is that I hope that Beth was being sarcastic with her "We're girls and can get hurt" complaint. She came across as being exactly the opposite of what she claims to be.
> *
> All of the wrestlers/refs reasons were absolutely brutal and nonsensical.


and the delivery of it made me cringe


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Disappointed Cena, Punk, Orton etc weren't out there for it. Their opinions would have been much more interesting that that of Beth or Christian/Wade/Mike. It was all started with Punk and he started off the whole "puppet master pulling the strings" angle and yet was nowhere to be found during the end segment. I thought some superstars and JR (and possibly Booker) would have stayed behind in support of HHH. Suprised to see EVERYONE leave though.

One thing I found odd though was that people who are in feuds and meant to hate each other were stood next to each other or feet away lol Obv the Sin Caras are the most obvious


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cactus said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who wasn't a fan of the ending. I was expecting something big to happen, but it just ended.


Nope, absolutely terrible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> All I know is that I hope that Beth was being sarcastic with her "We're girls and can get hurt" complaint. She came across as being exactly the opposite of what she claims to be.
> 
> All of the wrestlers/refs reasons were absolutely brutal and nonsensical.


*Yeah that was terrible... on different levels. Hopefully that horrible line was scripted for her *and even then I have a problem with it on yet another level* because that was cringe-worthy. 


As for HHH burying the company. He did no such thing. The roster, "berried" him last night by saying he sucks at his his job and is incapable of doing the job before walking out. 

The whole walking out part doesn't make a whole lot of sense...but this is professional wrestling so it doesn't have to I guess...at least that's the excuse people will give you as soon as you suggest how incoherent a storyline is.*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"I'm a big, strong woman! Fuck all these barbie dolls and pretty princesses, it's time for the era of badass chicks who can kick your ass!"

"Uh, wait, I take that back, I'm just a girl, protect me Hunter!"


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

simple explanation for beth's complains:

-she's a heel
-she also wants hhh out of charge
-she's giving whatever excuse she can
-writers picked the wrong fucking person to do so


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

After sleeping on it... and reading some tweets by some out there... I hate it even more. And JR... seriously, that was teh best you could do to sell this bullshit on twitter? 

At least Morrison's tweets about it were enertaining... and some of it made sense why he'd walk with the whole "he hasn't given me a chance".


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

IAmJericho Chris Jericho said:


> Wow what a mess the WWE is after Raw last night! Only one man can clean it up...time to bring back Funaki.





TheCurtHawkins Curt Hawkins said:


> Now that @WWE is officially in chaos...A few confessions. I was the Anonymous GM, evil Sin Cara, ranover Austin & the mastermind behind G TV


....


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I liked the ending of RAW it was very dramatic and really got the point across about the company being in chaos. And the heels are complaining about the biased in the company and the fact Triple HHH is not controlling people such as The Miz.

They kayfabe aren't part of the company but still got into the arena. That means Triple HHH is doing a bad job as C.O.O.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

lol at curt hawkins 
he is funny but now that he walked out he aint getting no push right


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> lol at curt hawkins
> he is funny but now that he walked out he aint getting no push right


He is great in Colt Cabana's podcast. I think he is content not getting a push, as its been happening for years with him.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

I just wish whatever the result this is doesnt end up just being all the top faces protecting him vs all the mid card heels. There needs to be a big time heel that can hold his own on the mic with all this story line crossover. I guess ultimately they will want to make it Miz? I dont know and dont really understand where this is going, but that is part of the appeal. Just hope it doesnt become a wash and repeat over for Cena or HHH.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

HHH - Face
Roster - Heel


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kazz said:


> ....


lol. We never found out who was behind G TV.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Why are people complaining about 'some people are in feuds and shouldn't be standing side-by-side'.......given that the argument by all wrestlers is 'unsafe working environment', I thought the break in kayfabe would be obvious to Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I disagree with people bitching about HHH burying everyone else but I agree with people saying this doesnt really make sense. My brother was watching the ending with me and asked "how is it more chaotic right now than it was 15 years ago?"


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



TankOfRate said:


> Why is this so hard to understand? Who was buried here? If anything, Triple H was the one who came out looking the worst. All of his employees walked out on him, on their own accord. No 'burials'.
> 
> And as for "But Mark Henry was out there!!!", I think the point is that the roster feel unsafe about two uncontracted talents (Miz and Truth) being able to run amok and eff shit up. If they were still Superstars, it wouldn't be as big an issue, but the fact is, they are two disgruntled ex-employees who keep on coming back and harming people.
> 
> ...


Thats put it better than I ever could, my only gripe with the ending was the Beth line, other than that really enjoyed the angle and the storyline has now grabbed my attention again (something that it was losing until Miz/Truth got fired) and am now VERY intrigued as to what happens next. 

Also can I just say how pleasently surprised I am at how consistantly good RAW has become over the last 4/5 months both as an in ring product and as a storyline furthering device, yes some of the time we don't like the way stroylines are going or whats happeing to our favourite superstars but man this is the most consistantly entertaining i've seen RAW for a LONG time and it seems every week we've been left with the "What'll happen next?" feeling at the end of the shows.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The segment was awesome and wants u to watch next week but when u dig deeper it was stupid. Beth acting like a weak little girl sucked, the wrestlers looked weak as hell cuz Nexus happened last year and was much worse in terms of ppl getting hurt. JR walking off was the stupidest of the bunch. HHH got him his job back why would he walk out on him? I could understand Booker, Lawler and Cole but wth would JR do that.You have heels and faces walk off which is stupid everyone got booed besides HHH. 

And how the hell does Punk start off as the hottest wrestler in the world feuding with Vince and Cena to the major storyline being about HHH and his losing power. Couldn't he have hired a gm for raw and let that person run raw while teddy ran smackdown. But I guess this is always wwe once u get deeper u realize how stupid it truly is


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Triple H didn't bury anyone but I hated that whole segment and can't take anything positive out of it right now. Leaving out the top faces (and Mason Ryan for some reason) was a huge mistake. You don't think Punk or Cena can handle boos but guys like Kofi, Ryder and Morrison can? Also the whole Smackdown roster wasn't even there either. No Ezekiel, Gabriel, Yoshi or Tyson Kidd to name a few I noticed missing. I hate any angle that needs the fan to play stupid to have it work. I know this is wrestling and everything is scripted but there is a line and if you cross it you better have all of your angles covered and they don't. It would have made more sense for everyone to sue the WWE to get Triple H removed but them all quitting was just plain dumb. The WWE twitter feed is also still promoting Big Show's return to Smackdown when after last night they should be openly questioning if there will even be a show Friday. They are half assing this and that is what is killing it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Of course the roster was buried! 

Why would wrestlers complain of getting hurt in the world of pro wrestling? JR walking out is understandable as he isn't a competitor. 

And they're afraid of Miz and Truth!? 2 borderline comic relief characters! Might as well as add Santino. They booked them like as if they were the NW fucking O. It isn't productive in the long run. These guys aren't being put over because it isn't believable.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

People have been asking JR whether any talents who left last night will go to TNA. :lmao kayfabe lives


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

It's not that they're getting hurt, it's that they're getting hurt by guys who aren't even on the roster. And when they complain to HHH, he laughs them away.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*There is still the FCW and NXT crew to think about.*


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

If anything, the execution of the segment annoyed me off *far* more than the concept itself. I have a few personal griefs with it:

1. For starters, Henry siding with the heel group. Its not so much that Henry didn't have his own gripes against HHH, but moreso that Henry standing alongside the cowardly heels really contradicts his chaotic character. He's effectively on his own side against everyone and him being out there if he wasn't gonna start trouble was very out of character.


2. The faces leaving for the *same* reasons as the heels. The heels using some sort of "unsafe working enviroment" argument to get HHH fired didn't annoy me in the slightest, it was the faces leaving because they were scared that probably annoyed me more than anything since I supposed to *cheer* for them. If there is one thing that wrestling should NEVER do is to compromise and utterly derail the characters for the sake of some storyline. The fact that it may make sense or have a logical reason behind it doesn't matter.

Its not even that the faces had to support Triple H. If anything, there are some some very good reasons why some faces would dislike him, mainly Triple H himself being a morally gray jerkass who has committed MANY attrocities over the years. Sin Cara himself has a legitimate gripe himself with no one noticing he was replaced. The segment would have come off as better if there were multiple greivances with HHH, some of them even being unrelated with each other, instead of everyone leaving due to Awesome Truth scaring them. Presently, it came off as utterly forced and contrived.


3. Air Boom and Zack Ryder. They, unlike everyone else there, simply didn't HAVE an excuse to be dissatisfied with HHH. Zack Ryder in particular got an actual opprotunity for a push because of Triple H (yeah I realize he came back out after the show, but why was he out there to begin with). Air Boom are effectively BY FAR the most idealistic guys on the show next to Cena, they downright *eclispe* the other faces in terms of sheer idealism. Sure pretty much all of the faces are smiling and nice and devoid of character, but I can consider Morrison or DBD leaving not completely out of character, I *can't* imagine that with Air Boom.




Good idea, bad execution. How the WWE will manage to follow up on it will be irrelevant to the stand alone quality of this segment which I consider mediocre.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I LOVED when JR was the last person and HHH started looking at him, and everyone showed respect for the two veterans. JR debating to leave or not and then staying would have been a better moment in my opinion, but I understand why he had to leave the arena as well.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Anybody who is saying HHH buried the roster didn't watch the whole show or read the results.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Yet they couldn't do this with the Nexus? :no:

It was one of those moments that seems pretty good at first, but the minute you start thinking about it, stuff doesn't add up, which makes things look silly.

.The sight of HHH alone in the ring being showered with cheers made me sad. It just feels wrong.

.Heels complaining about "unsafe working environments" is ridiculous in its own right. As if Mark Henry's worried about safety.

.The roster really looks stupid now. One beatdown by Miz and Truth and suddenly everybody's pissing their pants in fear?

I'm hoping that this angle doesn't turn into Invasion V2, i.e. All About The McMahons.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wwe bought tna and now tna wrstlers will come and attack trips 
all the wwe stars are gonna come back and help him

troll mode end


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Mark Henry shouldn't of been out there.. he is one the reasons why WWE (Smackdown) is an unsafe working environment


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

The only important thing to take note in the entire segment was that Wade Barrett is World Championship material and should have taken Alberto Del Rio's main event spot.

Everything else I didn't care about..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Mark Henry shouldn't of been out there.. he is one the reasons why WWE (Smackdown) is an unsafe working environment


This. Lawler was out there too and didn't even call Henry out on it either. 

The execution of this angle was absolutely awful. A lot of small things apparently nobody in the back thought about, or thinks about much.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The_Jiz said:


> And they're afraid of Miz and Truth!? 2 borderline comic relief characters! Might as well as add Santino. They booked them like as if they were the NW fucking O. It isn't productive in the long run. These guys aren't being put over because it isn't believable.


They're goofs, but they're goofs tearin' shit up with weapons who *are NOT with the company*.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Roler42 said:


> simple explanation for beth's complains:
> 
> -she's a heel
> *-she also wants hhh out of charge*
> ...


*Kayfabe wise isn't Hunter the one that kept giving Beth shot after shot after shot at Kelly even though Kelly kept beating her clean? Kayfabe speaking, you'd think Beth would be the one out there supporting the guy. lol*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lead it up to the Survivor Series match, as they obviously are, with the control of the company tilting on the winner & have the Rock trade over to Johnny Ace's side & shift control over to the Heels just to piss on Cena. He doesn't like HHH anyway so he can do the Corporation gimmick and shit on what the company has become with Cena at the helm.

Just adds to the Mania Match.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Some people didn't make sense to walk out. Primarily Air Boom, Zack Ryder, Mark Henry, Booker T and Jim Ross.

Air Boom are 2nd to Cena in their ridiculous optimism, it makes no sense for them to suddenly be pissed with Triple H's leadership. Zack Ryder too, kind of. He's gotten pushed pretty well since Triple H took over. Mark Henry... come on, Mark Henry joining the "unsafe work environment" crowd? The guy who injured 3 people is complaining about his workplace being unsafe?

Booker T and Jim Ross have the same reason for it being dumb for them walking out: they were the ones arguing with Cole whenever Cole would start ranting about this. Booker T in particular had his "if you can't get along, let's get it on" attitude which basically amounts to "just fight each other, don't stand there complaining". So why did they walk out?

Still... I did enjoy the segment. Though it kind of made me pissed off with Triple H a little at first. Wade Barrett brought up the genuine complaint and Triple H's only response was "you used to beat people up as Nexus, you just want to be the one causing problems so shut up". Made him sound really arsehole-ish and like a total dick.

Still, it definitely got me interested in both this coming Smackdown and next week's RAW, so I guess it served its purpose.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Zack Ryder did tell Triple H he would stay after Raw went off the air by the way. I agree and share the same opinion as everyone who says this could have been good but was so poorly executed that it ruined it.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

air boom got assaulted at the PPV by the miz and truth
henry is a heel, he needs no excuse to want the goody two shoes out of the driver's seat
booker T i can't disagree, it didn't make sense for him to leave
Jim ross has been phisically abused almost on a regular basis since 2011 started

still, makes sense for everyone to leave, it's the basic plotpoint of "we could be next to be attacked" fearful attitude

@darkchurch the only thing that hurt the segment was having none of the big babyfaces in the vote of confidence due to WWE lacking the balls to have their top guys booed for once, other than that, it was actually very well done


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

It's an intriguing angle and kind of a good one as it's suspenseful and attention grabbing, but like others have said, the grievances don't make much sense.

1. The refs. - In 2010 Nexus beat up everyone, from superstars to stage crew and no one complained, and in 2009, Punk and Taker both took turns beating up Scott Armstrong IIRC and one was heel and the other face. Also if Chioda has been there 13 years, that stretches to 1998, and in the AE, refs got beaten up and taken out all the time so it's a stupid argument.

2. Superstars(mainly the faces)-Nexus just happened last year and was much, much worse and no one walked out. 

3. Announcers- Announcer always get beat up and Lawler himself was also beaten up by Nexus and by Sheamus and IIRC a few more. JR was beaten up alot as well(by HHH mostly though) so these new grievances are bullshit as well.

4. Divas- In the AE and as recent as at least 2006, maybe 2007, Umaga was beating down divas, and Cena AA'd Lita.

SO it's all stupid imo.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah it made sense for Henry to be there. Not only is he a heel, he also got fined 250k, plus got attacked by Orton 2 nights in a row. Of course he's gonna be there; he wants Trips out.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought it was pretty cool to be honest. Really interested to see what happens next week.

Is hardly anybody going to be there or what?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

If nothing else, this thread has shown me that a staggering number of people are incapable of following long-term storyline development and simply label anything they don't understand or remember as "illogical". Kind of changes the way I read this forum, to be honest. The things people are claiming make "no sense" are downright comical. Everything about this angle makes complete sense. Whether or not you personally like it is a different issue entirely, but the build-up, execution and logic have been largely impeccable. If you see holes in this storyline, you need to pay more attention. Real talk.

And where in the hell did people get this idea that walking off a show equals quitting the company? Talk about random. It was simply a symbolic gesture.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



TankOfRate said:


> Why is this so hard to understand? Who was buried here? If anything, Triple H was the one who came out looking the worst. All of his employees walked out on him, on their own accord. No 'burials'.
> 
> And as for "But Mark Henry was out there!!!", I think the point is that the roster feel unsafe about two uncontracted talents (Miz and Truth) being able to run amok and eff shit up. If they were still Superstars, it wouldn't be as big an issue, but the fact is, they are two disgruntled ex-employees who keep on coming back and harming people.
> 
> ...


This segment made everyone in the WWE look like pansies and crybabys. No one complained in the Attitude Era, no on complained when WCW/ECW invaded, no on even complained when Nexus invaded but they complain about their well-being because of the Miz and R-Truth? I can understand the heels walking out and the refs but the faces and Jim Ross? I mean, what does Kofi﻿ and Bourne have to complain about? THEY'RE REIGNING TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!


----------



## DAN LAD (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but in the segment, where were the likes of Tyson Kidd, Yoshi Tatsu, The Uso's, Justin Gabriel, Matt Striker, Josh Matthews & Ted Dibiase?

I may have missed seeing them, but I don't think they were present.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

As the OP said, the arguments given as to why Hunter apparently fails as the COO were generic and forced. For goodness sake, Beth Phoenix was moaning at him because something _could_ happen to the divas. Let's stop dealing in hypothetical what-ifs eh?

This probably leads on to Hunter leaving, things getting worse on RAW, and then everyone pining for him to come back and be their saviour.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of the storyline, but it's better than the stuff we had before the Summer of Punk for sure. So long as it serves as a vehicle for Ziggler/Rhodes getting pushed then it's all good!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Adramelech said:


> If nothing else, this thread has shown me that a staggering number of people are incapable of following long-term storyline development and simply label anything they don't understand or remember as "illogical". Kind of changes the way I read this forum, to be honest. The things people are claiming make "no sense" are downright comical. Everything about this angle makes complete sense. Whether or not you personally like it is a different issue entirely, but the build-up, execution and logic have been largely impeccable. If you see holes in this storyline, you need to pay more attention. Real talk.
> 
> And where in the hell did people get this idea that walking off a show equals quitting the company? Talk about random. It was simply a symbolic gesture.


So you didn't read the posts by many here that have listed several reasons why the angle last night was stupid... seriously, it is a good concept but he's been then for a couple of months and this is nowhere near as chaotic as last year let alone the countless times it was complete chaos during the monday night wars...

Most of us aren't impatient... we are simply not buying into the bullshit the WWE just tried to shove down our throats. Sorry if intelligent reasons and consistency are important to us in an angle.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

To be honest when they did say "this place has become unsafe to work", a little montage clip started playing in my head of Stone Cold Steve Austin ramming the ring with his beer truck, Stone Cold Steve Austin flipping Triple H in his car, Stone Cold Steve Austin beating up Booker T in a supermarket, Stone Cold Steve Austin... need I go on?

It was good for a chuckle.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> To be honest when they did say "this place has become unsafe to work", a little montage clip started playing in my head of Stone Cold Steve Austin ramming the ring with his beer truck, Stone Cold Steve Austin flipping Triple H in his car, Stone Cold Steve Austin beating up Booker T in a supermarket, Stone Cold Steve Austin... need I go on?
> 
> It was good for a chuckle.


This. Also, The Rock jumping Mr. Mcmahon and all of DX on Raw in the attitude era says hi. The Rock attacking Chris Benoit backstage and giving him a Rock Bottom on a Limo also says hi. Wasn't it an unsafe work environment back then? lol


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> So you didn't read the posts by many here that have listed several reasons why the angle last night was stupid... seriously, it is a good concept but he's been then for a couple of months and this is nowhere near as chaotic as last year let alone the countless times it was complete chaos during the monday night wars...
> 
> Most of us aren't impatient... we are simply not buying into the bullshit the WWE just tried to shove down our throats. Sorry if intelligent reasons and consistency are important to us in an angle.


I've read all the posts, which is what led me to make that one. The reasons given are absurd and largely based on a fundamental misunderstanding of the angle. I was going to reply to each of them in turn, but it's exhaustive and wouldn't enlighten anyone that would come up with such cockamamie reasoning to begin with.

There's nothing about this angle that doesn't make sense. Sorry. Try paying closer attention.

You're free to dislike it as you please, but it makes complete sense and is entirely consistent within itself.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Dark_Raiden said:


> It's an intriguing angle and kind of a good one as it's suspenseful and attention grabbing, but like others have said, the grievances don't make much sense.
> 
> 1. The refs. - In 2010 Nexus beat up everyone, from superstars to stage crew and no one complained, and in 2009, Punk and Taker both took turns beating up Scott Armstrong IIRC and one was heel and the other face. Also if Chioda has been there 13 years, that stretches to 1998, and in the AE, refs got beaten up and taken out all the time so it's a stupid argument.
> 
> ...


you must be pretty dumb. The reason people walked out is because they don't like triple h as coo and are jealous of him. If you hear what beth pheonix had to say she said it "could" happen. Just any excuse to disagree with triple h as coo.

The reason people are walking out is because they are being made to hate triple h by their colleagues or just hate him because they are jealous of him. Simple as that.

Back when nexus did what they did, vince was in charge. He was a more poweful figure than triple h and nobody had the guts to confront vince about his power.

Triple h should fire everyone that spoke up against him. These are obviously the people poisioing the rest of the rosters minds. He should also fine everyone that walked out on him and send some back to the development leagues just to show whose boss.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Superstars discuss their vote of no confidence: 

http://vids.wwe.com/13507/wwecom-exclusive-superstars-and


----------



## Dunno60 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mizaki said:


> As the OP said, the arguments given as to why Hunter apparently fails as the COO were generic and forced. For goodness sake, Beth Phoenix was moaning at him because something _could_ happen to the divas. Let's stop dealing in hypothetical what-ifs eh?
> 
> This probably leads on to Hunter leaving, things getting worse on RAW, and then everyone pining for him to come back and be their saviour.


Wouldn't feeling that something _could_ happen to you be perfect grounds for feeling a working environment.....*unsafe?*

As a brief aside, am I the only one that though of sexual assault when Beth highlighted the fact that they were women? It would make sense considering the ratio of superstars to divas, as well as security that can easily by bypassed. 

Also, this is largely old school vs new school....hence why Triple H, one of the last big stars from the Attitude Era, doesn't mind the chaos while the newer class of wrestlers do.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Triple H vs. The Roster (aka AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?)*



attitudEra said:


> This segment made everyone in the WWE look like pansies and crybabys. No one complained in the Attitude Era, no on complained when WCW/ECW invaded, no on even complained when Nexus invaded but they complain about their well-being because of the Miz and R-Truth? I can understand the heels walking out and the refs but the faces and Jim Ross? I mean, what does Kofi﻿ and Bourne have to complain about? THEY'RE REIGNING TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!


Yeah, I think you're missing the point.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Adramelech said:


> I've read all the posts, which is what led me to make that one. The reasons given are absurd and largely based on a fundamental misunderstanding of the angle. I was going to reply to each of them in turn, but it's exhaustive and wouldn't enlighten anyone that would come up with such cockamamie reasoning to begin with.
> 
> There's nothing about this angle that doesn't make sense. Sorry. Try paying closer attention.
> 
> You're free to dislike it as you please, but it makes complete sense and is entirely consistent within itself.


So basically you have no real counterpoints and just continue to say we are too impatient or too simple to understand it... whatever.

Former fucking writers and talent for the WWE are saying it wasn't there for the walkout... the reasons were shit with no basis for why they walked out. If the walkout had been just heels or certain members, fine... but you had almost the whole roster walk including JR. There has been little chaos... there had been ONE attack by unemployed workers... at least two of the men out there have done far worse (HENRY and BARRET)... you have divas come out with a "o it might happen even if it hasn't!"... seriously, the fact you think these reasons actually make good sense is telling. 

No wonder the WWE doesn't try... they have people accepting this bullshit.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually liked the angle, im aware of all the chaotic feuds and things that HAVE happened, but id rather just enjoy whats going on and not nit-pick, i can do the same with many other films/tv shows i watch where history is forgotten, changed or just ignored, i can do the same with the WWE.

The only thing, which might null my original opinion slightly, is there should have been more a reason as all that has happened which causd the walkout is its over 2 roster/exroster jumping Cena/Punk/Del-Rio, it is a bit ..what.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Dunno60 said:


> Wouldn't feeling that something _could_ happen to you be perfect grounds for feeling a working environment.....*unsafe?*
> 
> As a brief aside, *am I the only one that though of sexual assault when Beth highlighted the fact that they were women*? It would make sense considering the ratio of superstars to divas, as well as security that can easily by bypassed.
> 
> Also, this is largely *old school vs new school*....hence why Triple H, one of the last big stars from the Attitude Era, doesn't mind the chaos while the newer class of wrestlers do.


Yes, you were. Holy christ I hope they stay far away from that. Far, far away.

Second bolded, yeah. It really is interesting to see, the primed and protected generation of new superstars that have grown up in PC and subpoenas, not elbow grease or whatever. You could say they're a reflection of society in general (oo-er)


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

the ending was so lack luster I couldnt even believe it, i hope they come up with something better for the story of it.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

It was an ok cliff hanger I thought, curious for Smackdown. All Trolling aside.


----------



## Dunno60 (Apr 5, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> *Yes, you were. Holy christ I hope they stay far away from that. Far, far away.*
> 
> Second bolded, yeah. It really is interesting to see, the primed and protected generation of new superstars that have grown up in PC and subpoenas, not elbow grease or whatever. You could say they're a reflection of society in general (oo-er)


10 years ago they might not have (Kurt Angle/Booker T feud), but these days I figure they will. 

It's the only thing I can think of that Beth's character might legitimately fear, barring maybe a Kharma return. Kharma's attacks on the divas might have worked into this nicely, come to think of it, had they been done a bit later.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool angle, I'm surprised people don't like it. It's something completely different. 

People complaining by using old examples of chaos in the WWE is ridiculous. The point that was driven home last night is that this is a new generation who care about their working rights, who will fight, but not in an unsafe environment. I think it's a great opportunity for heels that aren't getting a go as well. Barrett got to cut a promo on Triple H, Otunga now has a purpose. It's enjoyable stuff.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm hoping Beth was just being sarcastic and looking for an excuse to make Triple H look bad, like Amber suggested earlier. If they aren't... ergh.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> If nothing else, this thread has shown me that a staggering number of people are incapable of following long-term storyline development and simply label anything they don't understand or remember as "illogical". Kind of changes the way I read this forum, to be honest. The things people are claiming make "no sense" are downright comical. Everything about this angle makes complete sense. Whether or not you personally like it is a different issue entirely, but the build-up, execution and logic have been largely impeccable. If you see holes in this storyline, you need to pay more attention. Real talk.
> 
> And where in the hell did people get this idea that walking off a show equals quitting the company? Talk about random. It was simply a symbolic gesture.


DAMN TT, I can't give you rep.  Anyway, THIS. EVERYONE here is looking WAYYYYYYY too much into this. It's actually quite simple. Kayfabe-wise, 2 freaking FORMER wrestlers broke into a PPV and beat up referees and fellow wrestlers. Would you like to work in a place where that could happen to you?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Adramelech said:


> following long-term storyline development


lol at you thinking WWE does long-term storylines.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> So basically you have no real counterpoints and just continue to say we are too impatient or too simple to understand it... whatever.
> 
> Former fucking writers and talent for the WWE are saying it wasn't there for the walkout... the reasons were shit with no basis for why they walked out. If the walkout had been just heels or certain members, fine... but you had almost the whole roster walk including JR. There has been little chaos... there had been ONE attack by unemployed workers... at least two of the men out there have done far worse (HENRY and BARRET)... you have divas come out with a "o it might happen even if it hasn't!"... seriously, the fact you think these reasons actually make good sense is telling.
> 
> No wonder the WWE doesn't try... they have people accepting this bullshit.


If you really insist, I'll try to quickly summarize this storyline.

It's about a group of "new school" thinking heels sowing the seeds of dissension in the WWE locker room with the assistance of an as-yet unknown "string puller". Everyone involved has their reasons and the WWE is currently filming videos where each wrestler explains their vote. A heel represented each group of superstars, offering reasons that were a mix of legitimate gripes, glib selfishness and exaggerations. The intent is obviously to oust Triple H from his position to a nefarious end. Lawler was there to identify this. The take-home from this segment is that Triple H was the fall guy for a larger scheme. Instead of dealing with this "chaos" and discord in the WWE as usual, everyone is being convinced to "lawyer up" and settle things with lawsuits and social media instead of ass kicking and sledgehammers. Triple H is out of his elements and is losing touch with the company. That's where we are right now.

I can tell by the things you're saying here that you haven't been paying very close attention or you have a bad memory of where this angle has gone since Triple H took over. "One attack by unemployed workers"? Huh? You had Jackman break Ziggler's jaw, Rhodes get destroyed by Orton, Jim Ross strangled by Mark Henry, Lawler put through a table, Miz and Truth assault a referee, interfere in a main event match, get fired, show up with lead pipes, lay out Air Boom backstage, interfere in another PPV main event, get arrested by the police and Triple H assaulting them while they were handcuffed. That was the last _two weeks_. They've been creating a chaotic environment since the time Triple H became COO, building it up gradually to this moment.



Dunno60 said:


> Also, this is largely old school vs new school....hence why Triple H, one of the last big stars from the Attitude Era, doesn't mind the chaos while the newer class of wrestlers do.


Or just this. 8*D



scrilla said:


> lol at you thinking WWE does long-term storylines.


Whether intentionally or not, they certainly have in this case. This angle has consistently been built since the Raw where Vince was fired. A long-term storyline doesn't have to be planned in advance, it just has to be consistent. You can piece together a narrative booking week-to-week as long as it progresses neatly.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually found the segment to be entertaining. Also, I feel that Vince McMahon will be back on television shortly.


----------



## Dunno60 (Apr 5, 2011)

Also, I fail to see how the divas saying "it could happen" is somehow an insufficient reason to vote "no confidence." Feeling that your safety is in jeopardy isn't a function of being a victim. The Divas taking steps to ensure their safety in an environment where attacks have seemingly become more frequent makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Adramelech said:


> If you really insist, I'll try to quickly summarize this storyline.
> 
> It's about a group of "new school" thinking heels sowing the seeds of dissension in the WWE locker room with the assistance of an as-yet unknown "string puller". Everyone involved has their reasons and the WWE is currently filming videos where each wrestler explains their vote. A heel represented each group of superstars, offering reasons that were a mix of legitimate gripes, glib selfishness and exaggerations. The intent is obviously to oust Triple H from his position to a nefarious end. Lawler was there to identify this. The take-home from this segment is that Triple H was the fall guy for a larger scheme. Instead of dealing with this "chaos" and discord in the WWE as usual, everyone is being convinced to "lawyer up" and settle things with lawsuits and social media instead of ass kicking and sledgehammers. Triple H is out of his elements and is losing touch with the company. That's where we are right now.
> 
> ...


And if it had remained JUST Cody, Christain, and Ziggler it would make sense. Air Boom walking out after one attack under that premise? Bullshit. Henry walking out despite being given the shot at the title and doing far worse? Bullshit. The divas walking out with no reason whatsofuckingever? Bullshit. The referees... uh, please... far worse has been done to you so why now? Bullshit. JR... he hired you. You've been relatively protected. You've seen worse in the WWE. That walkout was beyond bullshit.

Seriously, they took it too far with the whole locker room. It would have made perfect sense and also have been better television to have the lockeroom truly split. As it is most of the locker room walked out for no good reason while also looking like a bunch of whining little bitches... even moreso when you look back into the past to see worse and no walkouts... I can support good shit or minor suspension of disbelief... but when you have to ignore 30 years of history, huge plot holes, and character breaks to believe this makes any sense? Nope... 

For crying out loud... it's been two fucking months and there has been almost NO chaos. Yeah... so believable 

Seriously... if it had been just the heels spouting bullshit and walking out with no good reason then fine. But basically every face but a few too? Yeah... you'd need at least months of absolute chaos on the level of the fucking NWO. Not the relatively stable WWE that exists now.


----------



## Dunno60 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> And if it had remained JUST Cody, Christain, and Ziggler it would make sense. Air Boom walking out after one attack under that premise? Bullshit. Henry walking out despite being given the shot at the title and doing far worse? Bullshit. The divas walking out with no reason whatsofuckingever? Bullshit. The referees... uh, please... far worse has been done to you so why now? Bullshit. JR... he hired you. You've been relatively protected. You've seen worse in the WWE. That walkout was beyond bullshit.
> 
> Seriously, they took it too far with the whole locker room. It would have made perfect sense and also have been better television to have the lockeroom truly split. As it is most of the locker room walked out for no good reason while also looking like a bunch of whining little bitches... even moreso when you look back into the past to see worse and no walkouts... I can support good shit or minor suspension of disbelief... but when you have to ignore 30 years of history, huge plot holes, and character breaks to believe this makes any sense? Nope...
> 
> ...





> *A heel represented each group of superstars, offering reasons that were a mix of legitimate gripes, glib selfishness and exaggerations. The intent is obviously to oust Triple H from his position to a nefarious end.*


Reading!

Also, again, highlighting the dichotomy between new school and old school....trips'/the attitude era mentality vs. Christian's/the pervading mentality in the current locker room. You're not satisfied that AirBoom walked out because they only got jumped once? How many times do you need to get jumped before you're fed up? My guess is one. Henry wanting Triple H out despite cause havoc himself? Probably because he was fined $250,000 by Triple H. He didn't seem to happy about that when it happened. Referees have refused to work before, this isn't the first time it happened. See Kevin Nash vs Triple H, Hell in a cell, Bad Blood 2003. Further, we have individual superstars giving reasons as to why they voted no confidence. If anything, the problem may be that WWE is relying too heavily on exclusively online content to justify this segment, in regards to some faces. 

Regarding the Divas, I'm going to quote myself: 



> Also, I fail to see how the divas saying "it could happen" is somehow an insufficient reason to vote "no confidence." Feeling that your safety is in jeopardy isn't a function of being a victim. The Divas taking steps to ensure their safety in an environment where attacks have seemingly become more frequent makes perfect sense.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> And if it had remained JUST Cody, Christain, and Ziggler it would make sense. Air Boom walking out after one attack under that premise? Bullshit. Henry walking out despite being given the shot at the title and doing far worse? Bullshit. The divas walking out with no reason whatsofuckingever? Bullshit. The referees... uh, please... far worse has been done to you so why now? Bullshit. JR... he hired you. You've been relatively protected. You've seen worse in the WWE. That walkout was beyond bullshit.


fpalm

That's. The. Angle.

People are being manipulated. Lawler came out and practically spelled this out for everyone. Maybe this summary will work better:

Triple H: "WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE WWE, WHY ARE YOU GUYS ALL BEING LIKE THIS, IN MY DAY WE DEALT WITH CHAOS LIKE MEN, SOMETHING FISHY SURE IS GOING ON HERE, THIS ISN'T LIKE YOU AT ALL"

John Laurinaitis: "MWAHAHAHA" *STROKES CHIN*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cena/Punk/Orton/Sheamus/Ryan/Show/Kelly/Ryder being the only wrestlers on Smackdown this week would be awesome. Throw Stanford/Ryder on commentary, Kelly as ref and give us a long Cena/Punk match, slightly shorter Sheamus/Orton match and then Ryan/Show for as long as they can go. Have a couple makeshift camera guys (I said Trips as camera guy in another thread but it wouldn't really work) and have these ten people trying to keep the company afloat through hard times.

It would be fucking awesome.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

How i prematurely think it goes down:

On Monday, Triple H comes out and cuts this promo teasing he's gonna resign. Laurinaitis hits the ring/stage and says that because of a unanimous locker room vote, the board has told him that Triple H has been future ende...... Punk's music hits.

Punk says he never gave his vote of confidence last Monday so it cannot be unanimous. Punk says that despite the last 3 months, he knows it's not Hunter's fault and Punk give his vote of confidence. Out comes Cena who said he also never gave his vote and he votes for he gives his thumbs up. Orton and Sheamus come out and do the same.

The midcard babyfaces who are not big deals will then comeback and say that have had a change of heart and they give Triple H their vote. The babyfaces are all on the same page and everything is fine and dandy.

The disgruntled group (Christian, Del Rio, Ziggler, Rhodes, Otunga) say they still want Triple H out and say they will follow through with their lawsuit to get him removed and it is also clarified that Otunga is representing Miz/Truth in their wrongful termination lawsuit.

Triple H says that's fine, but he also wants to negotiate a settlement with Miz/Truth and their representation Otunga. A match is set up for the PPV between Triple H/CM Punk (or Cena but I pegged him to face ADR for the title at the PPV) V Miz/Truth, where if Triple H wins then Miz/Truth don't get their jobs back and the heel lawsuit must cease. If Miz/Truth win, then the Miz/Truth get their jobs back on the spot and the heel lawsuit can press onward in full effect.

At the PPV it looks as if Triple H/Punk will win, but Christian/ADR/Ziggler/Rhodes hit the ring and Miz/Truth win and get their jobs back. 

For the following weeks the disgruntled group talks about how they are going to bring the WWE to their knees. They will talk about how they will take every dime from the WWE, take every nickle Triple H has to his name, and squeeze every last penny from every person who works within the company that does not join their litigation efforts.

Recognizing that the WWE is in trouble, Triple H tries to barter a winner take all type of match between Team WWE V Disgruntled Heels at Survivor Series. The heels accept thinking that they have already defeated Triple H once and the prospect of flat out controlling the company without going through the court process is all too tempting. Team WWE will be Triple H, John Cena, Randy Orton, CM Punk and _______. The heels get the upperhand for a few weeks and just when the chips are down The Rock comes in and saves the day for the WWE and says he's the 5th man for team WWE. At Survivor Series we have:

Triple H, The Rock, John Cena, CM Punk, and Randy Orton
VS
The Miz, R Truth, Kevin Nash*, Christian, and Alberto Del Rio

World Heavyweight Championship
Mark Henry V Shemaus/or Kane/or Big Show

*if not Nash, then Ziggler or Rhodes.

If you wanted to have a WWE title match, then logical way to go is have ADR V Punk and slip Sheamus or Taker on team Triple H and Ziggler or Rhodes of the heel team.

Obviously the face team wins with the 2 survivors being Rock/Cena (will be used to help get the WM match over because they can then use the line of *Cena/Rock saved the WWE* etc), and the next night on Raw, Triple H comes out and says he's gonna settle this madness once and for all and get rid of the man behind all of this. He calls Laurinaitis to the ring and is about to fire him until Laurinaitis says it wasn't him and that he's just been the messenger the whole time. Laurinaitis says he's just working for ___________ (whoever they want the string puller to be). Then the new angle of Triple H V the person that wanted to destroy the company from within takes off


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> If you really insist, I'll try to quickly summarize this storyline.
> 
> It's about a group of "new school" thinking heels sowing the seeds of dissension in the WWE locker room with the assistance of an as-yet unknown "string puller". Everyone involved has their reasons and the WWE is currently filming videos where each wrestler explains their vote. A heel represented each group of superstars, offering reasons that were a mix of legitimate gripes, glib selfishness and exaggerations. The intent is obviously to oust Triple H from his position to a nefarious end. Lawler was there to identify this. The take-home from this segment is that Triple H was the fall guy for a larger scheme. Instead of dealing with this "chaos" and discord in the WWE as usual, everyone is being convinced to "lawyer up" and settle things with lawsuits and social media instead of ass kicking and sledgehammers. Triple H is out of his elements and is losing touch with the company. That's where we are right now.
> 
> ...


Similar things happened before Triple H was in charge, yet no one walked out then.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Punk on everyone walking out:

CMPunk CM Punk 
I think a lot of people are missing the point. Fans and coworkers alike. Walking out is a pussy move. There's a huge difference...



CM Punk 
...in what I did. I want change, and I can't change shit from my couch. I'm in the fox hole. I'm getting it done. I stayed to fight...
1 minute ago


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Some more Punk tweets, he said these after the above.



> ...and I'm fighting for change. You can protest, violently or peacefully without actually showing up. Walking out isn't a solution...
> 
> ..at least not one that I've ever seen work. Hold 'em up. Make them change. Don't just walk out, or lay down. Fight. This goes for fans..
> 
> ...as well. Bored? Don't like @johncena ? Want more @ZackRyder ? Show up and be heard. Don't be a pussy and just tweet about it.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Let see I think one might see this way if they saw wrestling with shadows and thought about it differently:
*
*HHH: Face
Roster: Face
Crowd: Face towards HHH(or so they thought but they where being played by the powers that be) but in reality they turned heel on the roster. 
Writers: Made HHH into a martyr(exactly what HHH was preaching about Punk making himself to be). Writers also turned Crowd Heel by making the roster walk out and them playing their(crowd) role and booing them thus turning them heel.*


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone remember when RAW had no GM and there were lights falling, stands toppling over and fans running around backstage, with Stephanie and Shane pleading for order? Yeah, that was a more harmful working environment than the current day.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Double post I guess. Oh well.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

In the end it was all John Laurinaitis doing, In the storyline in wanted the COO Job..but being married in the business HHH got it..

He's jealous


----------



## Dunno60 (Apr 5, 2011)

skyman101 said:


> Similar things happened before Triple H was in charge, yet no one walked out then.


When was Vince McMahon ever taken to task for the way he ran WWE? When did Vince McMahon ever conduct a roster-wide vote of confidence? It could be said that during the attitude era Vince was too concerned with his personal feuds to pay attention to what was going on around the company, and, further, that the wrestlers didn't mind taking care of things themselves. Things are clearly different now. 

Too many people have interpreted the walking out as a formal (albeit kayfabe) resignation. Everyone that walked out is still employed by the WWE. It was a symbolic walking out on Triple H.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Punk mentioned to Steph that even though Vin Man is no longer running the day to day aspects of the business, he's still the chairman of the board; which in turn basically acknowledges that he has a lot of power, just not as much as before. So it wouldn't be surprising if Vince McMahon is behind all of this to make the board of directors think Triple H can't run the company, so that they give it back to Vince McMahon.
> 
> On the other hand, that shouldn't happen because it's way too predictable. And Johnny Ace shouldn't become COO because that would be too predictable as well. It needs to be Steph, dare I say Shane, or really dare I say Linda McMahon behind all of this. We need to come out of this being surprised.


It fits with the regular routine of things in the summer.

Look at the past summers and how they've worked. Vince has been taken out or disappeared for whatever reason (Nexus beatdown, Randy punting him, Limo being blown up or whatever) but at the end of the day Vince always ends returning for whatever reason (I will give him a pass on the limo thing seeing as Benoit kind of ruined that for everyone) so I fully expect Vince to return and/or be behind it. But I don't expect him to be triumphant. The torch needs to be passed.

I'm guessing Vince will appear and make a team for Survivor Series and go against Trips team with team babyface coming up with the goods.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Dunno60 said:


> When was Vince McMahon ever taken to task for the way he ran WWE? When did Vince McMahon ever conduct a roster-wide vote of confidence? It could be said that during the attitude era Vince was too concerned with his personal feuds to pay attention to what was going on around the company, and, further, that the wrestlers didn't mind taking care of things themselves. Things are clearly different now.
> 
> Too many people have interpreted the walking out as a formal (albeit kayfabe) resignation. Everyone that walked out is still employed by the WWE. It was a symbolic walking out on Triple H.


That was because Vince McMahon was the chairman since forever. Triple H recently got appointed as COO, so to everyone he's the 'new guy'.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think today, my main problem with the storyline is that I'm not itching to talk about it. But I'll try to lay out what I'm thinking.

First off, my hopes. I remain immensely disappointed that Triple H has become such a relentless focus in the storyline, and that the initial excitement that Punk brought has trailed off dramatically. The HOPE - and it is just a hope, because my faith in WWE creative isn't really up to much - is that it's just a slight crisis of confidence: they aren't sure how exactly the "reality era" is going to work, or how fans are going to take to it, or how to write WELL for it (despite an overall improvement in the programming since Punk's speech, nothing since MitB has had that same verve of bleeding-edge brilliance). So, to ease the transition, they're pinning the initial thrust on HHH, a familiar face, a proven draw to whatever extent, and seeing where it goes. As they get more comfortable, and roles get a bit more established, they start using guys like Punk, Ziggler and Ryder to their full potential. I _hope_ all the disparate strands people are picking up on are actually picked up on by WWE, rather than just forgotten in favour of whatever new story they feel like half-telling.

My problems right now: the show last night just wasn't very good at all. That's a huge problem. There's just a bevy of issues, from Mahal/Santino making their way onto a supershow in lieu of guys like Bryan or Barrett or whoever, to the quasi-comical closing segment (I know a lot of posters whose opinions I respect a lot enjoyed that part, but man, when the cameramen laid down their equipment, I lost my shit) with the ostensibly-worrying focus on Trips as the only guy in the room people are supposed to cheer for. (Lotsa plot holes there too. "GET EVERYONE OUT THERE, LAURANITIS. (Except the guys the fans might actually cheer for, but we won't explain or even mention that.)")

Also a problem is that the writers don't seem to able to focus on more than maybe three people at once. Punk's "agent of change" message is ringing loud and clear on Twitter as I'm typing this, but it's been missing on the shows for quite a while. Ryder pinned the US champ clean two weeks in a row, interacted with Wolverine more than anyone, and still couldn't even make it onto Raw this week (never mind HiaC)? But Mason Ryan could? Who do you think the fans would have wanted to see more?

Small, trivial problem: they really don't have a clue about how social media works. "Miz and Truth uploaded an apology to Youtube earlier today. Here's that EXCLUSIVE video." What.

My over-riding worry is that it's right about now the Nexus storyline went to all hell last year, and Punk's push the previous year, and the good faith of posters on here framed it as "building to something", or "let's wait and see, at least". This isn't the first hugely interesting WWE storyline to sort of lose its way for a bit, but it would be the first to actually be salvaged if they can actually somehow pull it off. I'm not holding my breath, but I'm very willing to be proved wrong.

I'm still enjoying a good amount of what they're doing (Henry's push, Sheamus' awesomeness, Orton's run of great matches, Christian's #onemorematch campaign, Cody's beautiful beautiful IC belt), it just all feels sorta... squandered, because that could have all been part of a huge exciting wave of change, but instead it's just bright spots in a whole murky stew of "maybe".

I'm also enjoying the possibility that this is all an elaborate VKM "fuck you" to notion of wrestlers ever unionising.


----------



## Dunno60 (Apr 5, 2011)

skyman101 said:


> That was because Vince McMahon was the chairman since forever. Triple H recently got appointed as COO, so to everyone he's the 'new guy'.


I agree completely. Triple H seems to be easier to push around because he seems more reluctant to get into physical altercations with his employees. Of course, Punk would be the obvious exception to this, likely because of the degree to which he instigated Triple H, which no other superstars have matched yet. Vince, on the other hand, had cronies go after dissenters of all levels.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Salesman is selling.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why is no one talking about the fact that there is a PPV in 3 weeks and they just wasted one week of raw for this shit.

Man they have lost it. Can't wait for the clusterfucks to continue.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

They've had seeds planted for most of their Vengeance matches for weeks now. Hell in a Cell didn't accomplish much other than continuing storylines anyway (which is kind of ridiculous in itself).


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what seeds?
Henry vs Show fuck that shit.. Henry vs Orton enough is enough.
They have 2 weeks to build to the PPV.
With only one match in mind really.
Sigh 

Or they are gonna make all the heels defend the belts and lose them.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

They hit the reset button last night, anything can happen from here on out.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Of course an employee is going to be afraid for their safety when their doing their job.
Just because their wrestlers doesn't mean that they should be ok with getting assaulted by people.

- Some wrestlers have a problem with Triple H not taking their grievances seriously.


- If you only want the WWE to start doing comparison that are true, you really need to stop watching.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe. WWE might just not have wanted those 4 to get booed though.


I think it's pretty sickening that they ask the entire roster out to the ring, and the "super-goodies" don't come out so they don't get booed. It really shows the perks those talent have. If HHH asks everyone to come out, he means everyone. That's the thing I find bullshit.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



CrystalFissure said:


> I think it's pretty sickening that they ask the entire roster out to the ring, and the "super-goodies" don't come out so they don't get booed. It really shows the perks those talent have. If HHH asks everyone to come out, he means everyone. That's the thing I find bullshit.


Or it's part of the storyline maybe? Like say Triple H only has the interests of his top money producers at heart and supposedly the 'WWE Universe' and not the rest of the roster. Triple H has been many things in the WWE over the years and an elitist is definitely 1 of them.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Why Orton, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus weren't out there....*



vintage jorts said:


> Or it's part of the storyline maybe?


Exactly we don't know yet for sure hence we need to watch next week and as long as people are going to tune next week it's a success even though it might be a short lived one.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Last night I was saying they all looked like pussies walking out and Punk on twitter felt the same way. I know its a storyline but validation seems damn good right now . lol


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I hope that we get to see some matches between Cena, Orton, or Punk next week since they didn't walk out. I'd love to see HHH come out and say "I'm pretty much the only one here...so I brought some up and comers to see if they deserve a spot on the roster" or something like that and then a bunch of FCW guys come out.

Or it's a good opportunity for a major return to lead the walk-outs. Jericho?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> Last night I was saying they all looked like pussies walking out and Punk on twitter felt the same way. I know its a storyline but validation seems damn good right now . lol


And who's fault was that? 

LOL it almost sounds like you are actually blaming the roster for it:no:side:.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

Triple H may let chaos ensue on the shows but really is it something that hasn't happened before?
Maybe not as bad as this time with the Miz and R Truth locking themselves in the ring but seriously, they are two snivelling babies, who cant take the fact that just because HHH fired them, because of assaulting people and officials. They deserved it!

As for the rest of the roster they are a bunch of pussies and I also noticed the lack of people such as Cena, Orton, Punk & Sheamus. There were also Ryan, Kelly & Eve not out at ring side. So if anything happens as to the vote of no confidence on HHH's behalf then its complete bullshit, without the full roster voting next to nothing should realistically be done.

Also if people are that genuinenly concerned how come no ones has done anything about Mark Henry? Surely people should be worried about him going around entering people into the 'Hall of Pain'?

john laurinaitis? the one pulling the strings behind HHH's back? It seems so obvious to me, or is it just me?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

TheCataclysm said:


> john laurinaitis? the one pulling the strings behind HHH's back? It seems so obvious to me, or is it just me?


It's intentionally obvious. It's called a "Red Herring." That way when they reveal who really is pulling the strings (_cough_*Vince*_cough_), it'll be all the more shocking.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

So let me get this straight, i'm supposed to believe that 90% of the roster is affraid of R-Truth and Miz? The only thing that shows me is that they're a bunch of pussies who don't deserve the titles they hold.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

almostfamous said:


> It's intentionally obvious. It's called a "Red Herring." That way when they reveal who really is pulling the strings (_cough_*Vince*_cough_), it'll be all the more shocking.


But that's what he's saying. Vince being revealed as the mastermind would be just as predictable. That's not a bad thing at all, at least for me, and predictability can be a good thing when used but that would be predictable.


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

Just to add my two pennies worth....I think this is leading to a major return, theres a mooted return for Foley, Jericho, Rock, Austins already come out and said he wants a match v Punk, Undertaker is due to return soon for the run up to Mania.

I reckon all of this is leading to either a Legends v Current survivor series or a shake up in terms of Raw GM.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

Yea I just fell for the obviousness there then, but that makes sense really if john laurinaitis is being made out to be the one pulling the strings then its going to be a cover for someone such as Vince or another big player in the WWE to try and end HHH's COO reign.


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't that TOO obvious though? And that doesn't explain who he's texting after EVERY segment he's been in. He's either doing someone's dirty work or he's bringing someone back as he's 'talent relations'.


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have to fucking rant on HHH boring as promos. "Man up will ya, take it in the ring" attitude is ridicoulus. Is he a caveman?


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

even Jim Ross the ungrateful bastard walked out


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

It's all Jonathan Coachman's doing.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's my principal gripe with the whole concept: it makes the current generation look like a bunch of pussies. Triple H flat out declared that he's "old school" and comes from a time when issues were settled in the ring. Meanwhile, (some of) the current wrestlers hide behind lawyers and lawsuits. If the goal is to get new talent over with the fans, how does calling them a bunch of limp-wristed weaklings accomplish that?


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

What bugged me is that he is the COO of the 'ENTIRE WWE' but this was a vote of confidence on his ability to run RAW. Excuse me, he is not the GM of RAW (where the hell has he/she/it been anyway) he is the BOSS of the GM of Raw and the GM of Smackdown (Teddy Long). So them saying RAW is unsafe but Smackdown is fine, should be a mark against that nameless computer. Walking out on RAW but showing up on Smackdown (Where technically HHH is still in control of as Teddy Long's boss) just does not make sense.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> It's intentionally obvious. It's called a "Red Herring." That way when they reveal who really is pulling the strings (_cough_*Vince*_cough_), it'll be all the more shocking.


Do you know what I find interesting about Johnny Ace? Him and that damn phone. Every time he's on camera they always make sure to get a last shot of him thumbing that Blackberry. When Kevin Nash was around I thought it was just to let on that he was the one that texted him, but that wasn't it. Why? What's he doing on that phone? Hmmm :side:


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

magicman3315 said:


> What bugged me is that he is the COO of the 'ENTIRE WWE' but this was a vote of confidence on his ability to run RAW. Excuse me, he is not the GM of RAW (where the hell has he/she/it been anyway) he is the BOSS of the GM of Raw and the GM of Smackdown (Teddy Long). So them saying RAW is unsafe but Smackdown is fine, should be a mark against that nameless computer. Walking out on RAW but showing up on Smackdown (Where technically HHH is still in control of as Teddy Long's boss) just does not make sense.


This is actually a very valid point. As COO, HHH runs both shows, and while it makes sense to have Smackdown guys involved in the vote of confidence since they can appear on Raw, it _doesn't_ make sense unless they do something similar on Smackdown.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

im just gonna take my shot at it: I think all along johnny ace and vince were working together to bring trips down and somehow vince has manipulated the entire wwe roster to be against trips because that "unsafe work environment" is complete BS. in my opinion look at it like this, what if vince sent kevin nash to screw punk all along since vince knows trips and nash are best friends so to punk it will make it seem like trips sent nash to screw him, what if vince is working with r truth and miz all this time? idk thats just my opinion on what i think is going on, if it makes sense or not, its damn sure entertaining and hey, its just wrestling, maybe we're not suppose to think that deep into it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I've still got my suspicions about Steph. She's involved somehow, I can't wait for her come back. More badass than Triple H, for sure.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> I've still got my suspicions about Steph. She's involved somehow, I can't wait for her come back. More badass than Triple H, for sure.


Steph going heel and corrupting HHH just might be the only way for him to turn heel and actually get the fans to boo him. She might be the way if that's what they want to do.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Steph going heel and corrupting HHH just might be the only way for him to turn heel and actually get the fans to boo him. She might be the way if that's what they want to do.


I think that's the way they'll go with if it won't be Vince being the one to return against HHH. Steph could convince HHH that the roster doesn't respect him and that it's time to take matters into his own hands. HHH starts going on a power struggle and dominates the show until one man is able to topple him...

"...but it's going to be taken over by idiot daughter, his doofus son in law, and the rest of his stupid family."


----------



## Mr Metropolis (Jul 30, 2011)

Come on guys - lighten up. This isn't Hollywood. The writing is what it is and we must acknowledge that the WWE caters for the younger kids too.

The storyline is 'different' and that to me is enough to rouse interest. 

Also, why do people keep talking about the baby faces being booed. The fans were not booing the characters, they were booing the walkout - their actions.

Well done to Wade Barrett as well for proving that he is one of the best performers with the mic. He needs a good push as his in ring skills are pretty good too.

To conclude, this storyline is new and has provided a lot of talking points. Nobody is sure of what's gonna happen and that's a good thing.

Some of you will never be happy. Ive been watching wwf/e for nearly 30 years and we always paint the older days as better but if you watch the majority of raws in the attitude days, they were quite generic with the same beer guzzling ending most weeks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> I think that's the way they'll go with if it won't be Vince being the one to return against HHH. Steph could convince HHH that the roster doesn't respect him and that it's time to take matters into his own hands. HHH starts going on a power struggle and dominates the show until one man is able to topple him...
> 
> "...but it's going to be taken over by idiot daughter, his doofus son in law, and the rest of his stupid family."


I think it's time to let go of the heel HHH vs. face Punk dream tbh. Trips isn't turning heel any time soon. He can't and Raw this week all but confirmed that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I wouldn't say he can't but sure. The possibility of a heel Trips/face Punk at Mania is diminishing every passing week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> I wouldn't say he can't but sure. The possibility of a heel Trips/face Punk at Mania is diminishing every passing week.


It's going to take something pretty fucking dastardly for it to happen lol. We're talking about wagering his near 20 year career and legendary status against that of some new guy. It isn't easily done as Raw this week has proven. How can you turn Rock heel at this stage? How can you turn Taker heel at this stage? How can you turn Austin heel at this stage? How can you turn HHH heel at this stage? He'll have to kill somebody and will probably still get cheered for it lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Reading the spoilers for smacdown made everything worst

Isn't HHH the COO of the whole god damn company.

God dammit this storyline is either one big rib at HBK or they have no fucking clue what to do until rock gets here.


----------



## mjrox (Feb 18, 2008)

Just a crazy idea i had, but what if "the guy that doesn't want HHH running things" turned out to be...........the anonymous Raw GM? Everyones expecting it to be Jonny Ace, would be a nice little twist (depending on who the GM is).


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I wasn't a big fan of this past Monday Night Raw, but at least something happened. I doubt Triple H will resign as COO, he barely warmed the bench.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

mjrox said:


> Just a crazy idea i had, but what if "the guy that doesn't want HHH running things" turned out to be...........the anonymous Raw GM? Everyones expecting it to be Jonny Ace, would be a nice little twist (depending on who the GM is).


i thought they had just completely disregarded the Anon GM storyline...:shocked:


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

when HHH was standing in the ring alone just as raw was going off the air...would've been a perfect time to hit the Anonymous GM cue. and then cut to black. Would've been awesome.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The only way I can think of to get the fans to hate Triple H is to do a repeat of 2003 and have him be the champion for a whole year burying everyone in his path :lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I think it's time to let go of the heel HHH vs. face Punk dream tbh. Trips isn't turning heel any time soon. He can't and Raw this week all but confirmed that.


BUT HE PEDIGREED RYDER!!!!11111


----------



## punkfan18 (Oct 6, 2011)

ok this unsafe work environment thing is dumb there wrestlers for gods sake is there anything safe about it if someone has a problem with triple H then fight him CM punk did and even if he didn't win fine he still got in the ring with the king of kings and fought him to stand up for something he has been doing that for a wile so the other wwe superstars should take a hint if one man can make a change like having Vince not be in control anymore than what do you think the whole wwe roster can do and not by just walking out by fighting agenced what they dont like..., follow me on twitter @jptremarzo i tweet stuff like this alot


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

No way in hell should Orton suddenly be on Triple H's side after the 2009 thing


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> It's going to take something pretty fucking dastardly for it to happen lol. We're talking about wagering his near 20 year career and legendary status against that of some new guy. It isn't easily done as Raw this week has proven. How can you turn Rock heel at this stage? How can you turn Taker heel at this stage? How can you turn Austin heel at this stage? How can you turn HHH heel at this stage? He'll have to kill somebody and will probably still get cheered for it lol.


You and I both know HHH too well, though. The man, in his blood, is a devious, selfish bastard and his greatest moments reflect on that. You're right, a simple heel turn won't do it or won't be satisfying enough but that wouldn't necessarily mean that one is impossible at this point. Like you said, Steph could cohere HHH into a full blooded heel and take down the one man who was the cause of all this. CM Punk. With HHH, it's different than a Taker or Rock.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE.com headline



> WWE Chief Operating Officer Triple H vows to absolutely not step down from running WWE Raw SuperShow. Furthermore, Triple H vows that John Cena, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus and Big Show will headline Monday night’s telecast, emanating from the Chesapeake Energy Arena in Oklahoma City.
> 
> On the Oct. 3, 2011, edition of WWE Raw SuperShow, Raw Superstars, Divas, officials, broadcasters and other WWE employees issued a virtually unanimous vote of no confidence in Triple H’s leadership, citing an unsafe working environment on Monday nights. Despite an ensuing walkout, The Game told WWE.com he will continue day-to-day operations of WWE’s flagship show.
> 
> Watch Cena, Punk, Orton, Sheamus and Big Show in action live on WWE Raw SuperShow this coming Monday night at 9/8 CT on USA Network.


The banner shows the five of them and seems to be making it seem like the rest of the roster won't be performing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Give me Cena/Punk IV as an hour long Iron Man match for the main event and Orton/Sheamus as a thirty minute match to start the show with Show doing all the WWE production and I'll be settled.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> Give me Cena/Punk IV as an hour long Iron Man match for the main event and Orton/Sheamus as a thirty minute match to start the show with Show doing all the WWE production and I'll be settled.


Throw in Ryder (he changed his mind) and Stanford on commentary. 

I'd mark the fuck out.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I really would watch that RAW. Just for Cena/Punk alone for an hour.

MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

WWE's website is playing up a storyline that HHH won't step down, and that Orton, Show, Sheamus, Punk and Cena would be headlining the show. Would be pretty original if they found a way to make that work, like having a Show promo about his return, an Orton/Sheamus team match against two debuting stars and a Cena/Punk Iron Man Match to close the show. (with Mason Ryan as the guest referee, and no ringside cameras). DX on commentary...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HBK stated on his twitter that he will be attending Smackdown in Texas this coming week, not sure if hes trolling or being serious. Who knows, he might make a cameo on RAW


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

i thought it was rather stupid that everyone walked out! i mean the camera guys??? i really thought JR was gonna stay. it showed that he didnt want to but everyone else did!


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

God, the Photoshop attempt there is so horrid. Big Show looks smaller compared to them LOL


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


>


Trips should just hire the non union Mexican counterparts of those that walked out...Juan Morrison

Then hire Senor Spielbergo to direct the show


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If we get HHH and JR on commentary, since JR said he made a mistake and wants to come back, I don't think I'll be able to contain myself lol. This Raw is going to be interesting as fuck _if_ they go all out with it. If not, it's still going to be a good one imo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Seriously:

-Start off with Orton/Sheamus for a good 30/45 minutes
-Big Show promo
-Zack Ryder promo
-Hour long Iron Man match between Cena/Punk as your main event

It could very well be one of the best RAWs in a long while and own the rest of the roster since HHH made it an epic show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Seriously:
> 
> -Start off with Orton/Sheamus for a good 30/45 minutes
> -Big Show promo
> ...


That's too much wrestling for a Raw though, ironic as that statement is lol. I don't see people staying tuned in for a 30+ mins match and then an iron man on top of that. Bad move. They need promos, more than a Show promo and a Ryder promo, to keep the flow going. I imagine we'll see the rest of the roster start to turn up and try to get in or apologize or whatever. I definitely don't see 2 extremely long matches though, not a chance. Even I don't want to see that on Raw lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> That's too much wrestling for a Raw though, ironic as that statement is lol. I don't see people staying tuned in for a 30+ mins match and then an iron man on top of that. Bad move. They need promos, more than a Show promo and a Ryder promo, to keep the flow going. I imagine we'll see the rest of the roster start to turn up and try to get in or apologize or whatever. I definitely don't see 2 extremely long matches though, not a chance. Even I don't want to see that on Raw lol.


I know. It was more fantasy booking on my part lol. Still, something that would be out of the ordinary for them to do and could showcase the premier talents of your company.

Then again, I expect a 20/30 minute long promo of the walk outs agreeing to perform on RAW if HHH does this and that and yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> That's too much wrestling for a Raw though, ironic as that statement is lol. I don't see people staying tuned in for a 30+ mins match and then an iron man on top of that. Bad move. They need promos, more than a Show promo and a Ryder promo, to keep the flow going. I imagine we'll see the rest of the roster start to turn up and try to get in or apologize or whatever. I definitely don't see 2 extremely long matches though, not a chance. *Even I don't want to see that on Raw lol*.


Just curious, why not? I dunno I think I'd just love to see such a different Raw.

I love the idea of that although I couldn't see Orton/Sheamus going over 30. But they could do Mason Ryan/Show or something to kill about 10 minutes. Have the inevitable Trips promo to tie the show together and give us an HBK/Cena like Punk/Cena match.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Brye said:


> Just curious, why not? I dunno I think I'd just love to see such a different Raw.
> 
> I love the idea of that although I couldn't see Orton/Sheamus going over 30. But they could do Mason Ryan/Show or something to kill about 10 minutes. Have the inevitable Trips promo to tie the show together and give us an HBK/Cena like Punk/Cena match.


IIRC, Sheamus and Orton had a roughly 30 min match on Smackdown. Their match was pretty fantastic imo.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> Just curious, why not? I dunno I think I'd just love to see such a different Raw.
> 
> I love the idea of that although I couldn't see Orton/Sheamus going over 30. But they could do Mason Ryan/Show or something to kill about 10 minutes. Have the inevitable Trips promo to tie the show together and give us an HBK/Cena like Punk/Cena match.


I don't watch Raw for the matches that happen there. I watch Raw for the skits, promos and storyline advancement. It's a tv show to me, just like any other. PPV is where the big time matches should be happening. I'm not against them having a Punk/Cena iron man match but I don't see the need for it, especially if both of them are going to end up on HHH's team and Punk has bested Cena in their past 2 big matches. Cena is sure to get his win back and Punk really doesn't need that right now. Given the fact that Vengeance is 2 weeks away and next weeks shows are from Mexico, they really need to be focusing on the PPV and the storylines heading in, not having random matches that aren't going to do anything other than satisfy a few internet fans tbh.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Would seriously love to see such a different raw..

Start off with a 10/15 minute promo with all 6 of the faces stating why there still backing triple h, have ryder/jr out there saying he made a mistake walking out blah blah you get the point..

Have big show in a 5 minute squash match with someone, make him look strong before his inevitable title match with henry. 

Sheamus vs orton could go for about 20minutes.. Thats 40 minutes air time..

Then have trips announce an hour long ironman match between cena and punk, with the winner being the number 1 contender for whenever del rio decides to come back..

Last 15/20 minutes, have triple h close out the show, and then some sort of swerve with all the "walk outs".

End of show, dont think it has ever been done before, would be super original.. and I think i'd enjoy it more than most of the raws this year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I don't watch Raw for the matches that happen there. I watch Raw for the skits, promos and storyline advancement. It's a tv show to me, just like any other. PPV is where the big time matches should be happening. I'm not against them having a Punk/Cena iron man match but I don't see the need for it, especially if both of them are going to end up on HHH's team and Punk has bested Cena in their past 2 big matches. Cena is sure to get his win back and Punk really doesn't need that right now. Given the fact that Vengeance is 2 weeks away and next weeks shows are from Mexico, they really need to be focusing on the PPV and the storylines heading in, not having random matches that aren't going to do anything other than satisfy a few internet fans tbh.


Fair enough. Wait are they doing actual Raw/SD in Mexico or just houseshows? Regardless I can see why Del Rio is champ, although taking it off of him at NOC makes no sense anyway.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why do people keep saying ADR losing the strap made no sense.
Ratings.

And yeah they are gonna do a mexican raw for the first time but it's gonna be taped I think.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

ADR losing the strap made no sense what so ever. There is no denying this. ADR could have retained the belt at NOC and at HIAC before finally losing it to Cena at Vengeance. Not the best option but better than what we have now with ADR. They made Del Rio look like Cena's bitch and it hasn't made him look good ever since.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

With two weeks between PPVs it makes even less sense. Just wasting an extra Cena reign and for some reason already giving Del Rio two. Might as well just start handing them out to half the roster. ~__~


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I think it was so Cena could have a rematch which set up for the whole first ever triple threat HIAC match.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> ADR losing the strap made no sense what so ever. There is no denying this. ADR could have retained the belt at NOC and at HIAC before finally losing it to Cena at Vengeance. Not the best option but better than what we have now with ADR. They made Del Rio look like Cena's bitch and it hasn't made him look good ever since.


This.

Do they want Cena to break Flair's record or something?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> ADR losing the strap made no sense what so ever. There is no denying this. ADR could have retained the belt at NOC and at HIAC before finally losing it to Cena at Vengeance. Not the best option but better than what we have now with ADR. They made Del Rio look like Cena's bitch and it hasn't made him look good ever since.


All Cena's opponents get made out to look weak and inferior sadly its not a new trend, WWE seem incapable of letting heels go over him strong


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

"the company is unsafe with Triple H as COO, so we're just gonna wrestle on the other brand of said company that he's the COO of"

fpalm


this shit is fucking retarded.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Cowabunga said:


> This.
> 
> Do they want Cena to break Flair's record or something?


Better question - do they want an unover ADR to have a bazillion title reigns in the next 5 years?

It's a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I think it was so Cena could have a rematch which set up for the whole first ever triple threat HIAC match.


You can book that match without a title loss.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The theory is that Cena's body is so fucked and on the verge of giving up, WWE's logic is to give him as many reigns as they can to get as much use out before his body goes the way of Edge's. I can see their point if im honest


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> The theory is that Cena's body is so fucked and on the verge of giving up


Where did you get that assumption from?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> The theory is that Cena's body is so fucked and on the verge of giving up, WWE's logic is to give him as many reigns as they can to get as much use out before his body goes the way of Edge's. I can see their point if im honest


This is your theory? They put the strap on Cena to make things unpredictable, plus give Del Rio more credibility by regaining the strap in a HIAC match. I doubt Cena is about to stop.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

wwe.com is comparing the wwe walkout to the nba lockout.

Makes you wonder if they might have a lockout storyline. Or something similar to a lockout where they still have some current guys, but the rest is just filled with random people.

They advertise Cena,Big Show,Orton,Punk for Raw. I can see them doing something like each of those guys facing random people from FCW since there's not enough people backstage to put on a show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jethro said:


> This is your theory? They put the strap on Cena to make things unpredictable, plus give Del Rio more credibility by regaining the strap in a HIAC match. I doubt Cena is about to stop.


According to reports Cena's body is fucked to hell because he wont take time off to heal, i can believe that


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> According to reports Cena's body is fucked to hell because he wont take time off to heal, i can believe that


I dont think he has any probs with his body, he hasnt taken any career threatening pumps in his career and he looks to be in perfect health


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> I dont think he has any probs with his body, he hasnt taken any career threatening pumps in his career and he looks to be in perfect health


His body is beatdown to hell, He just plays it off like he's fine..You see him run weird and limp sometimes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HEELZIGLER said:


> I steal the show every night & sure as hell not stopping now! Im showing up monday in oklahoma city! #RALLY #tilTripleHugeEgoQuits


Dolph is showing up. :hb


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

CP Munk said:


> His body is beatdown to hell, He just plays it off like he's fine..You see him run weird and limp sometimes.


hmmm...maybe i have to take a closer look. His body really hasn`t had time to rest for a couple of years. If thats true that injuries are catching him he should respect his body and let it rest for a while.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> I dont think he has any probs with his body, he hasnt taken any career threatening pumps in his career and he looks to be in perfect health


He fractured his neck. How is that not career threatening? Hes almost as injury prone as Orton, so perfect health waved bye years ago. I say he has maybe 5 good years left if hes lucky.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I think WWE just overworks Cena. When was last time Cena got time off because he wanted it? Only time I can think of where Cena missed lots of time, was when he really did get injured.

After SS, I can see him not doing any in ring action(with exception of the troops show) until start of 2012 when the Cena-Rock stuff really kicks off.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

Fucking Booker T had to go to the bathroom and thought the show was over, so he didn't walk out.

I hate his commentary, but that's the most hilarious thing I've heard in the WWE in ages, xDDD.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

visko said:


> Fucking Booker T had to go to the bathroom and thought the show was over, so he didn't walk out.
> 
> I hate his commentary, but that's the most hilarious thing I've heard in the WWE in ages, xDDD.


:lmao:lmao:lmao LOL I couldn't stop laughing when he said that and Michael Cole facepalmed so hard


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

Well guys, I can't wait for next week's RAW. Triple H told me to show you guys this awesome snippet of what can go down this Monday. Seeing as so many people walked out, there are a few changes in production that had to be made. To be honest with you guys, I can't see the difference. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAfxQ9E185U


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> I dont think he has any probs with his body, he hasnt taken any career threatening pumps in his career and he looks to be in perfect health


He hides it well but he's taken a lot of bumps in his career plus his neck and stuff, evben a minor surgery on the neck can end up bad


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Apparently all those who walked out are going to stage a solidarity rally in the backstage parkinglot, look's like Ted's DiBiase Party Posse Party is gonna have alot more people attending this week.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Watched Smackdown and I'm really not sure about how they're handling this thing. What I do like:

-explanations from superstars saying why they did or did not walk out
-RAW superstars on Smackdown. Just in general, and at least it makes half sense. HHH is the COO of the entire WWE, but he barely shows his face on Smackdown and Teddy is more in charge seemingly, so you get why they'd seek refuge there.

What I do not like:

-the inconsistency of the heels and what they're complaining about vs what they are doing. Beth is worried something may happen at any moment to one of the girls. How about being attacked post match with no warning, and subsequently being humiliated and bullied (Beth, Nattie, be a star. tutut.) Likewise, Swagger and whoever attacking their opponents before the match. I dunno, if they're so scared of their work place being unsafe then I don't think they should exactly be behaving like that.


----------



## skyhigh (Mar 6, 2006)

At the end of the day this whole storyline is going to be about how it is Vince pulling all the strings and orchestrating the whole thing. This whole thing screams of the "Higher Power" revisited. I can hear it now ,"Its been me Triple H its been me all along".


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a note, RAW a week on Monday is taped next Saturday in Mexico so nothing ground-breaking will happen otherwise it'll affect that show.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Raw being in Mexico will let Mexican JBL know how it feels to be booed oh wait it is Mexico so he will get cheered so still no heat for him.

I just want this to end already but it is clearly going to last until Survivor Series when Team Vince faces Team Triple H for control of the company or some shit like that. The match should be great but everything leading up to it will be a clusterfuck of epic proportions.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

CMPunk
I started this all, I'll finish it.
1 hour ago 

CMPunk 
Solidarity rally? Legit, how many of you sissies even know what solidarity means? I'll be in OKC for raw. Bunch of followers...
1 hour ago 

CMPunk
@coltcabana hey, you doing anything Monday?
1 hour ago


----------



## rickym (Jul 13, 2011)

wow, seems me and my brothers are the only ones who are loving this story and the wwe right now, i think they have sold everything very well, 

i think some of you guys look too far into things, you find reasons to complain rather than just sitting back and injoying it, i can see nothing wrong with this story, vert entertaining and has me highly anticipating the next shows, raw and smackdown were both awesome this past week,

loving it, long may it continue, and cant wait for the great one to return, THE ROCK!!!


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

rickym said:


> wow, seems me and my brothers are the only ones who are loving this story and the wwe right now, i think they have sold everything very well,
> 
> i think some of you guys look too far into things, you find reasons to complain rather than just sitting back and injoying it, i can see nothing wrong with this story, vert entertaining and has me highly anticipating the next shows, raw and smackdown were both awesome this past week,
> 
> loving it, long may it continue, and cant wait for the great one to return, THE ROCK!!!


No I'm loving it as well.

You just can't please some people.


----------



## WWE Forever! (Oct 8, 2011)

Walk out was a good decision. I'm loving this story but couldn't laughed stopping when Booker T provided the reason for him walking out on RAW.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

rickym said:


> wow, seems me and my brothers are the only ones who are loving this story and the wwe right now, i think they have sold everything very well,
> 
> i think some of you guys look too far into things, you find reasons to complain rather than just sitting back and injoying it, i can see nothing wrong with this story, vert entertaining and has me highly anticipating the next shows, raw and smackdown were both awesome this past week,
> 
> loving it, long may it continue, and cant wait for the great one to return, THE ROCK!!!


we may look into things but that's because most of us aren't retarded and can spell "enjoying". what are you, 10?


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

bigbuxxx said:


> we may look into things but that's because most of us aren't retarded and can spell "enjoying". what are you, 10?


If you're going to pick on someone's spelling mistake, I'll pick on your grammar. You capitalise the letter at the start of a sentence.

He isn't retarded mate, but you certainly lack social skills if such a thing as a mis-spelt word winds you up enough to call them 'retarded'. Grow up a little?


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

mellison24 said:


> If you're going to pick on someone's spelling mistake, I'll pick on your grammar. You capitalise the letter at the start of a sentence.
> 
> He isn't retarded mate, but you certainly lack social skills if such a thing as a mis-spelt word winds you up enough to call them 'retarded'. Grow up a little?


Thanks for putting assholes in their place.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*

Do WWE think people would actually believe that all the superstars would quit?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*

If you go on the miz's and R truth's apology video everyone is calling them dickfaces for attacking everyone...SO! Kayfabe is alive i guess.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*

They haven't actually quit. Just walked out as a kind of "protest". Anyway, everyone knows wrestling is scripted these days, just like they know every other TV show is so when WWE get people to ask "is this real?" that's the best they can do in terms of realism these days. And they still manage to do that, even with people on this board.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*

Look at the responses to some of the wrestlers tweets too. A lot of them are concerned for their careers and stuff like that. Some kid responded to Kofi's by saying something like...Think of your career!! you're the tag champ, you can't leave now. you'll end up in tna collecting food stamps. 

I thought the tna part was funny lol but yeah a lot of the younger fans seem to be buying this 100%


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*

The younger people are, of course... Not sure its hit many of the older guys... Like when many adults bought CM Punk's mic getting cut off was legit fpalm


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*

I think that there is meant to be some realism in the walk out, but we all know that the stars that walked out will be back on RAW sooner than later, preferably/definently with Trips still in charge.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

It's just CM Punk's storyline was kinda real and now they turned it into something fake.

Worse things happened when Vince McMahon was around yet no one quit then. And why would the whole roster be afraid of 2 'fired' superstars?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*

Since when was the WWE supposed to be realistic?


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*

Do you believe that Christian Bale is really Batman?

It's a TV show, nothing more, nothing less. Just enjoy it.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*

It's just when CM Punk started the storyline it was real, now they turned it into something fake; so you just can't take it seriously for some reason.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, I don't understand how walking out on just Raw does anything for them. I thought Triple H was incharge of the whole company, not just Raw.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*



skyman101 said:


> It's just *when CM Punk started the storyline it was real*, now they turned it into something fake; so you just can't take it seriously for some reason.



Oh really?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*



skyman101 said:


> *It's just when CM Punk started the storyline it was real*, now they turned it into something fake; so you just can't take it seriously for some reason.


*Real? No it wasn't. *


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Is there meant to be any realism to this 'walk out' storyline?*



Helghan_Rising said:


> Do you believe that Christian Bale is really Batman?
> 
> It's a TV show, nothing more, nothing less. Just enjoy it.


Christian bale? Dont you mean Bruce wayne?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

CM Punk talked about real stuff every week. Now it's turned into a 'fake' conspiracy storyline.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

skyman101 said:


> CM Punk talked about real stuff every week. Now it's turned into a 'fake' conspiracy storyline.


I can see what he means, it was 'real' fake stuff within the WWE that Punk talked about, but now they've blown the whole conspiracy thing out of proportion.

Although it is making RAW alot more interesting than it has been all year.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Honestly, I don't understand how walking out on just Raw does anything for them. I thought Triple H was incharge of the whole company, not just Raw.


Exactly. They talked as if Aitch was the GM of RAW. Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't he, as COO, appeared on both shows? Wasn't he on SmackDown before the walkout?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

"Monday, they went through script after script after script, over and over and over, Vince changing everything, so what we got on television was not the writers' vision of what they were actually planning on doing, although there were similarities, but they were many many changes, enough changes to where it was very very different. When the reaction of the idea that everyone leaves, when people saw that, when that was suggested and Vince loved it, he loved it in a manner that everyone in the room, as far as the agents went, who know wrestling, were basically with this thing "we can't say anything because he loves it, so we'll keep our mouths shut". So when the meeting was over they're all going "we just booked ourselves into the corner". Basically every complaint that you made Monday night was exactly what the agents were saying to each other, it's like "OK, we've got house shows this weekend, we've got Smackdown tomorrow night, how does this make sense?". Well, no-one addressed that because the writers didn't write it to be like this, but Vince loved it and Vince didn't think of it and no-one was about to bring it up because they didn't want Vince to get mad at them and throw a tantrum."


Source: http://www.cagesideseats.com/2011/1...-triple-h-was-a-last-minute-decision-by-vince


This makes sense as it seems this storyline is getting a little over the top and weekly updated. When creating and developing company changing storylines (at least thats what they are aiming for) such as these ones they must have more long term storyline already invested and completely developed instead of just basically coming up with it on scratch. It's sloppy and it's not really professional on there part. Sounds like something WCW or TNA would do.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Beth Phoenix and Maryse were talking on Twitter about brining back Stephanie. I really hope it does indeed happen  just to make this storyline all the more better.*


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Booker T only left because he thought the show was over and had to go to the bathroom LOL


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Reaper of Death said:


> Booker T only left because he thought the show was over and had to go to the bathroom LOL


Yeah I know. That had to be THE BEST LINE of the night on Smackdown last week. :lmao


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Reaper of Death said:


> Booker T only left because he thought the show was over and had to go to the bathroom LOL


Only a legend would think about the toilet at that time.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I re-watched the walk out and I picked up on something that might clear up the whole Smackdown and Triple H's control thing. While Triple H got into the ring, Cole said, "Triple H's future as COO of this company, of WWE, is the hands of the superstars, divas, and referees who surround the ring." Then there was a pause (perhaps someone from the back feeding lines), and JR said, "The vote of confidence Michael, is of course pertaining to Triple H running raw and not being the COO. That's what the issue is." 

Triple H then grabbed the mic and said, "Alright, so we're out here to get a vote of confidence, which means all of you are going to get the opportunity to tell me what you think of the job i'm doing running Monday Night Raw."

I guess they realized the whole in the story and how it would adversely affect Smackdown, and tried to get it out there real quick before the promo started.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Imaginarium said:


> *Beth Phoenix and Maryse were talking on Twitter about brining back Stephanie. I really hope it does indeed happen  just to make this storyline all the more better.*


So I guess Maryse will still be a heel when she returns. Yay! Natalya was saying the same thing I believe also. Would like to see Steph back.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Imaginarium said:


> *Beth Phoenix and Maryse were talking on Twitter about brining back Stephanie. I really hope it does indeed happen  just to make this storyline all the more better.*


Thats all we need is another McMahon. God forbid we have a major storyline without one of them in it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Thats all we need is another McMahon. God forbid we have a major storyline without one of them in it.


A McMahon fits in this storyline.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Of course, thats how they wrote it, and why they wrote it that way.


----------



## adamant99 (Sep 26, 2011)

As long as Trips ends up as an over the top heel I'm happy ,cause when he amps up on promo's no one raises goosebumps like him. IMO of coarse.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The roster walk out angle is pretty much absolute shit... only further proving the WWE can't write anything of quality for more than 3 or 4 weeks before ruining it slowly.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

This week seemed rushed, like they did it for ratings. Either way, the storyline is ruined so they should just drop it and do something else. First thing they should do is turn Punk heel again and hope he didnt lose too much momentum.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> This week seemed rushed, like they did it for ratings. Either way, the storyline is ruined so they should just drop it and do something else. First thing they should do is turn Punk heel again and hope he didnt lose too much momentum.


Horrible idea. It's like turning Austin heel after beating HBK at WM.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

One of the first things I read after it happened was that they didn't want certain stars (Cena, etc.) involved so they wouldn't get booed. I hoped Cena would say something about this last Monday.

Instead, leaving some of your big stars out of it nullified its impact.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Horrible idea. It's like turning Austin heel after beating HBK at WM.


Wow, such a bad comparison. Not only is Punk nowhere near Austin's popularity in 1998, but hes not even the top draw in the company. Nevermind the fact that Austin was a face for a whole year when he beat HBK.


----------

